# Der pumuckl hat gemeint ...



## DIRK SAYS (14. Oktober 2007)

... meine Idee, gegen Jahresende noch ne gemütliche Ausfahrt mit ner größeren Gruppe im Schwarzwald von Herrenalb nach Blaubeerpfannkuchenhausen zu machen, wäre hier mal themaeröffnungswert.

Darum mach ich das mal. 

Meine Sorge ist nämlich, dass sich der Gute oben auf jedem Berg alleine langweilt, wenn er auf mich warten muss.

Es wäre vielleicht gut wenn da noch der ein oder andere mitfahren würde, sonst hat er vielleicht die Nase voll vom warten und fährt schon vor und isst dort alle Pfannkuchen weg. Wäre ja nicht das, was ich will.

Also. Bitte hier mal Vorschläge für ne Route und für mögliche Termine. Sollte allerdings sonntags sein, damit ich das bei der nächste Kabinettssitzung der Regierung vorbringen kann.


----------



## andi1969 (14. Oktober 2007)

Dabei Ihr Nasen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (14. Oktober 2007)

Bin dabei, wenn Ihr *,,UNTEN''* auf mich wartet


----------



## harzi84 (14. Oktober 2007)

ich warte mit pumuckl oben und lass unten auf mich warten


----------



## mw1774 (15. Oktober 2007)

jungs, wir sind noch bis zum 26. im urlaub, bitte warten.... wir wollen mitfressen!!!


----------



## andi1969 (15. Oktober 2007)

Vorschlag für Ruote: Herrenalb - Langmarkskopf(na Dirk erinnert dich an was)
Die Route von Sonntags bis dahin war doch toll zu fahren


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Oktober 2007)

Also ich bin auch dafür, über die Plotsägemühle und Weithausplatz den Langmartskopftrail mit einzubauen.


----------



## Eike. (15. Oktober 2007)

Wenn man da oben ist sollte auf jeden Fall der Mittelweg zwischen Hohloh und Toter-Mann dabei sein. Geht in beide Richtungen aber südwärts ist besser weil er da leicht abschüssig ist.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. Oktober 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wenn man da oben ist sollte auf jeden Fall der Mittelweg zwischen Hohloh und Toter-Mann dabei sein. Geht in beide Richtungen aber südwärts ist besser weil er da leicht abschüssig ist.



Runter ist eh immer besser wie rauf.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (16. Oktober 2007)

Hallo erstmal!

Das hört sich ja richtig gut an.
Allerdings habe ich so meine Bedenken was Blaubeerpfannkuchen, gutes Wetter *und* Sonntag angeht. Am 03.10. war ich da oben unterwegs und ab dem Bereich Wildsee war die Hölle los. Und dann erst an der Blaubeerpfannkuchentankstelle... So voll habe ich den Laden noch selten erlebt.
IMHO sollten wir dann schon vor ca. 11:30 Uhr da oben eintreffen, vor den ganzen Spaziergängern. Und es muss einer mit Klingel an der Spitze fahren 

CU,
Jörg


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. Oktober 2007)

Andi hat so was wie ne Hundepfeife, da mach ich mir keine Sorgen. 

Wie schnell kann man denn auf direktem Weg von Herrenalb zur Blaubeertanke fahren? Wenn wir um 9 loskommen, hätten wir ja bis 11.30 2 1/2 Stunden Zeit. Dürfte genügen, wenn wir nicht zu viele Trails mitnehmen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andi1969 (16. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Andi hat so was wie ne Hundepfeife, da mach ich mir keine Sorgen.



 au ja pfeifffen,pfeifffen das Ding hat schon Rost angesetzt


----------



## andi1969 (22. Oktober 2007)

*Wir sollten uns mal zusammensetzen Dirk- Eike-Michael/Vanessa und ich wegen der Tour ausarbeiten Samstag 3. November bei Mir????*

Damit das nicht ins Caos abgleitet und wie wir fahren/wer alles dabei ist usw.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Wir sollten uns mal zusammensetzen Dirk- Eike-Michael/Vanessa und ich wegen der Tour ausarbeiten Samstag 3. November bei Mir????*
> 
> Damit das nicht ins Caos abgleitet und wie wir fahren/wer alles dabei ist usw.



Können wir machen. Allerdings bitte zu einem familienfreundlichen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## andi1969 (22. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Können wir machen. Allerdings bitte zu einem familienfreundlichen Zeitpunkt.



Aber gerne doch oh mein  Meister so um *15.00* ist das allen recht......


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. Oktober 2007)

Ist ja geil, dieser Fred ist vollkommen an mir vorüber gegangen, bin wirklich z.Zt. kaum im Forum und auf dem Bike    !!!!
ähhhh ich geben mein bestes dabei zu sein!!!! Wir wäre es denn mit der Ausfahrt am 3.11.?? Vom 4.-11.11. bin ich unterwegs und wärmer wirds wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Oktober 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ist ja geil, dieser Fred ist vollkommen an mir vorüber gegangen, bin wirklich z.Zt. kaum im Forum und auf dem Bike    !!!!
> ähhhh ich geben mein bestes dabei zu sein!!!! Wir wäre es denn mit der Ausfahrt am 3.11.?? Vom 4.-11.11. bin ich unterwegs.



Also soll ichs Rad zu Andi mitnehmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Also soll ichs Rad zu Andi mitnehmen?


hääääääää ???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Oktober 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> hääääääää ???



Zieh Deine Brille auf. Wir wollen am 10.11. touren und am 03.11. planen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Zieh Deine Brille auf. Wir wollen am 10.11. touren und am 03.11. planen.


ok ok war ja im anderen Fred bereits angekündigt, sorry mein MEISTER


----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. Oktober 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ok ok war ja im anderen Fred bereits angekündigt, sorry mein MEISTER



Mit was ich mich hier die ganze Zeit rumschlagen muss ...


----------



## Oskar1974 (22. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Wir sollten uns mal zusammensetzen Dirk- Eike-Michael/Vanessa und ich wegen der Tour ausarbeiten Samstag 3. November bei Mir????*
> 
> Damit das nicht ins Caos abgleitet und wie wir fahren/wer alles dabei ist usw.



Darf ich nicht mehr mit ??????


----------



## DIRK SAYS (23. Oktober 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Darf ich nicht mehr mit ??????



Wieso dürfen? Du musst!!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Wir sollten uns mal zusammensetzen Dirk- Eike-Michael/Vanessa und ich wegen der Tour ausarbeiten Samstag 3. November bei Mir????*
> 
> Damit das nicht ins Caos abgleitet und wie wir fahren/wer alles dabei ist usw.



Also wenn ich mich bis dahin an Temperaturen unter 30 Grad wieder gewoehnt habe, dann fahr ich auch mit.

Wobei Planung ja doof ist, ich bevorzuge eindeutig das Chaos .


----------



## DIRK SAYS (24. Oktober 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wobei Planung ja doof ist, ich bevorzuge eindeutig das Chaos .



Ich zweifle langsam an Deiner ITIL-Konformität.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (25. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich zweifle langsam an Deiner ITIL-Konformität.



nur *langsam*? Danke, jetzt bin ich frustiert .


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ist ja geil, dieser Fred ist vollkommen an mir vorüber gegangen, bin wirklich z.Zt. kaum im Forum und auf dem Bike    !!!!
> ähhhh ich geben mein bestes dabei zu sein!!!! Wir wäre es denn mit der Ausfahrt am 3.11.?? Vom 4.-11.11. bin ich unterwegs und wärmer wirds wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr.



Oh. Das les ich ja jetzt erst. Pumuckl kann am 10.11. nicht.

Da müssen wir dann wohl um ne Woche verschieben.

Das mit dem wärmer oder kälter ignoriere ich jetzt mal. Wofür gibts Langfingerhandschuhe?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Oh. Das les ich ja jetzt erst. Pumuckl kann am 10.11. nicht.
> 
> Da müssen wir dann wohl um ne Woche verschieben.
> 
> Das mit dem wärmer oder kälter ignoriere ich jetzt mal. Wofür gibts Langfingerhandschuhe?


   Du bist mir ja einer!!!!  
Macht Euch keine Streß, ist schade, aber ich kann am 17.+24.11. auch nicht, fahrt einfach!!!!


----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Oh. Das les ich ja jetzt erst. Pumuckl kann am 10.11. nicht.
> 
> Da müssen wir dann wohl um ne Woche verschieben.
> 
> Das mit dem wärmer oder kälter ignoriere ich jetzt mal. Wofür gibts Langfingerhandschuhe?



Erst mal brauchen wir Anmeldungen für die Tour,wer mitkommt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Du bist mir ja einer!!!!
> Macht Euch keine Streß, ist schade, aber ich kann am 17.+24.11. auch nicht, fahrt einfach!!!!



Sag doch gleich, dass Du nicht mehr mit uns fahren willst.


----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Du bist mir ja einer!!!!
> Macht Euch keine Streß, ist schade, aber ich kann am 17.+24.11. auch nicht, fahrt einfach!!!!



Also bleibt bei 10.11.07


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Also bleibt bei 10.11.07



Von mir aus gerne. Und beim Treffpunkt Bad Herrenalb Penny-Parkplatz 9 Uhr.

Bisher eingeplant:

Andi
Vanessa
Michael
Eike (auch wenn er es selber erst am 9.11. weiß) 
Harzi
Oskar  
Jörg

Wer geht noch mit?


----------



## andi1969 (28. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne. Und beim Treffpunkt Bad Herrenalb Penny-Parkplatz 9 Uhr.
> 
> Bisher eingeplant:
> 
> ...



soulmate


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> soulmate


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sag doch gleich, dass Du nicht mehr mit uns fahren willst.



nenenenenenene ich würde sofort mitkommen!!!!!!!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> nenenenenenene ich würde sofort mitkommen!!!!!!!!



Sofort? Drauß ist DUNKEL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne. Und beim Treffpunkt Bad Herrenalb Penny-Parkplatz 9 Uhr.
> 
> Bisher eingeplant:
> 
> ...


Nur wenn ich mich bis dahin an die Kälte gewöhnt habe . Ich grab' jetzt erst mal meine Wollmütze aus dem Kleiderschrank und geh mit einer Wärmflasche ins Bett.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (28. Oktober 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Nur wenn ich mich bis dahin an die Kälte gewöhnt habe . Ich grab' jetzt erst mal meine Wollmütze aus dem Kleiderschrank und geh mit einer Wärmflasche ins Bett.



Wärmflasche? Ich sag Liebling oder Schatz zu meiner Frau.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (28. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wärmflasche? Ich sag Liebling oder Schatz zu meiner Frau.



Wenn ich mal anfange meiner Wärmflasche Kosenamen zu geben, dann bin ich wirklich reif für ne Therapie .


----------



## iTom (29. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Von mir aus gerne. Und beim Treffpunkt Bad Herrenalb Penny-Parkplatz 9 Uhr.
> 
> Bisher eingeplant:
> 
> ...



Wenn nichts Ungeahntes dazwischenkommt, kommt meinereiner auch, sofern das Wetter mitspielt. Kälte ist kein Thema, aber Nässe schon...
Wie würden die Tourdaten aussehen? HM, KM ?


Gruß Tom


----------



## DIRK SAYS (29. Oktober 2007)

Supi, wenn Du mitgehst. Ich bring dann ne Leine mit, damit Du mich aufwärts abschleppen kannst.  

Wir wissen noch nicht mal genau, wie wir fahren wollen. Am Stammtisch werden wir aber die Route festlegen, denke ich.


----------



## Rebell-78 (30. Oktober 2007)

Würde mich ewtl. an Käppele anschlißen wenn eure tour im Herrenalb beginnt und über Teufel oder Bernstein führt.

NUR wenn das o.k ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## soulmate (31. Oktober 2007)

Oh... da hat mich jemand angemeldet  ... dann sollte ich wohl mitkommen!
Sofern Omis bei euch mitfahren dürfen 

Soulmate (der Neugzugang)


----------



## iTom (31. Oktober 2007)

soulmate schrieb:


> Oh... da hat mich jemand angemeldet  ... dann sollte ich wohl mitkommen!
> Sofern Omis bei euch mitfahren dürfen
> ...



Wie, Deine Kinder sind schon Eltern?


----------



## soulmate (31. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Wie, Deine Kinder sind schon Eltern?



Sozusagen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (31. Oktober 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Wie, Deine Kinder sind schon Eltern?



Soll ich Dir erklären, wie das rein technisch und epochal ablief?



soulmate schrieb:


> Oh... da hat mich jemand angemeldet  ... dann sollte ich wohl mitkommen!
> Sofern Omis bei euch mitfahren dürfen
> 
> Soulmate (der Neugzugang)



Willkommen auch von meiner Seite.


----------



## iTom (31. Oktober 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir erklären, wie das rein technisch und epochal ablief?
> Willkommen auch von meiner Seite.


Wie? Hast Du mit der Sache was zu tun?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Wie? Hast Du mit der Sache was zu tun?



Nein. Aber ich kann den Hergang aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen rekonstruieren.


----------



## soulmate (1. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir erklären, wie das rein technisch und epochal ablief?
> 
> 
> 
> Willkommen auch von meiner Seite.



Danke...


----------



## soulmate (1. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Wie? Hast Du mit der Sache was zu tun?



Ich kann´s bestätigen... er hat mit der Sache wirklich nichts zu tun  

Schönen Feiertag


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. November 2007)

soulmate schrieb:


> Ich kann´s bestätigen... er hat mit der Sache wirklich nichts zu tun



Sag ich doch.


----------



## harzi84 (2. November 2007)

ich will eindlich HeidelbeerPfannKuchen essen...  

ich kann am 10. nicht, danach wirds nochmal zwei Wochenenden ungünstig und dann ist Schnee da oben...(vielleicht ja auch nicht).

Macht die HPK-Tankstelle eigentlich Winterpause?

Gruß
harzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. November 2007)

harzi84 schrieb:


> Macht die HPK-Tankstelle eigentlich Winterpause?



Ich hab grad mal auf der Homepage nachgeschaut und *grande misere*, die Grünhütte ist von 5.11 bis 20.12 durchgehend *geschlossen*!!!
Also entweder wir ziehen die Sache auf dieses Wochenende oder das wars für dieses Jahr.


----------



## mw1774 (2. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal auf der Homepage nachgeschaut und *grande misere*, die Grünhütte ist von 5.11 bis 20.12 durchgehend *geschlossen*!!!
> Also entweder wir ziehen die Sache auf dieses Wochenende oder das wars für dieses Jahr.



*ooohhhh nnneeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiinnnn!!!!!!*


----------



## andi1969 (2. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich hab grad mal auf der Homepage nachgeschaut und *grande misere*, die Grünhütte ist von 5.11 bis 20.12 durchgehend *geschlossen*!!!
> Also entweder wir ziehen die Sache auf dieses Wochenende oder das wars für dieses Jahr.



*Hab ich es gestern nicht noch Orakelt Michael* Na egal dann wird halt ein Kaffee unterwegs ausgeplündert


----------



## mw1774 (2. November 2007)

wir ham doch alle rucksäcke dabei, also pfannkuchen + diverses rein und ab auf ne hütte, dann müssen wir uns halt selbstversorgen. (hab 7 jahre in cottbus verbracht    -brandenburg- ich weiß wovon ich rede!)

können wir ja alles am stammtisch klarmachen.
wichtig: 10.11.07, 9:00 bad herrenalb bleibt!


----------



## Oskar1974 (2. November 2007)

wichtig: 10.11.07, 9:00 bad herrenalb bleibt![/QUOTE]

genau !!

,, Grüße aus dem Büro ''  

Patrick


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. November 2007)

Verschieben wird dann nicht einfach auf den 29.12.?


----------



## Eike. (2. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Verschieben wird dann nicht einfach auf den 29.12.?



Dann mit Schneeschuhen, hätte auch mal was


----------



## iTom (2. November 2007)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> wichtig: 10.11.07, 9:00 bad herrenalb bleibt!



genau !!


> ,, Grüße aus dem Büro ''
> 
> Patrick



Sofern das Wetter mitspielt...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Dann mit Schneeschuhen, hätte auch mal was



??? Kurze Hosen sind eigentlich Pflicht. Wir leben ja nicht in Sibirien, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. November 2007)

@Andi

Ich bin raus für heute. Meine Hinterradbremse hat jetzt komplett den Druck verloren, nachdem sie am Donnerstag schon etwas geschwächelt hat.

Seh aber kein Öl raustropfen. Ganz komisch.

Werde am Montag wohl die Garantie-Karte ziehen müssen und den Radladen meines Misstrauens aufsuchen müssen. Shit.


----------



## Eike. (3. November 2007)

Heute ist doch gar keine Tour geplant oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## andi1969 (3. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Heute ist doch gar keine Tour geplant oder hab ich was verpasst?



Nö nur Planung für den 11. November 

@Dirk MANN  was ist denn los zur Zeit...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. November 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nö nur Planung für den 11. November
> 
> @Dirk MANN  was ist denn los zur Zeit...



Hä? Wollten wir heute nicht fahren?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (3. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hä? Wollten wir heute nicht fahren?



Jungs wat denn jetzt, ihr wolltet Euch doch beim Andi treffen, um die Tour zu besprechen. Bei einer heutigen Ausfahrt wäre ich nochmal dabei gewesen!!

Ach Dirk, das Alter *duckundweg*  !!!!


----------



## Eike. (3. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hä? Wollten wir heute nicht fahren?



Nee, wie du hier  schon geschrieben hast haben wir (also nur Andi und ich) uns heute bei Andi getroffen um die Tour für nächsten Samstag zu planen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (3. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @Andi
> 
> Ich bin raus für heute. Meine Hinterradbremse hat jetzt komplett den Druck verloren, nachdem sie am Donnerstag schon etwas geschwächelt hat.
> 
> ...



Wer bremst verliert...


----------



## speedygonzales (3. November 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Bei einer heutigen Ausfahrt wäre ich nochmal dabei gewesen!!



ja wie? ich habe gestern eine Stange Geld für warme klamoten   ausgegeben und morgen findet keine GBZ runde statt? tsss...
Dass ich den Tag erleben darf, dass ich Powershoppen mache und mein Mädel schaut nur zu ohne selber was zu kaufen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (3. November 2007)

By the way:  Haben wir jetzt auf den 29.12. verschoben?


----------



## Eike. (3. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> By the way:  Haben wir jetzt auf den 29.12. verschoben?



Hä? Neee. Das mit den Schneeschuhen war schon ernst gemeint. Wenn es einen normalen Winter gibt kannst du am 29.12 das Bike unten lassen und die Skier mitnehmen, das liegt da oben auf ~1000m. Kommt halt nächste Woche zum Stammtisch dann bekommen wir schon wieder alle auf die Reihe


----------



## andi1969 (4. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> By the way:  Haben wir jetzt auf den 29.12. verschoben?



Auf was für Drogen läufst Du zur Zeit *10.11.2007* SchwawaTour. 
Von Tourenfahren am Samstag war nie die Redesonder das wir uns treffen(wie geschehen um bei mir die Tour ausarbeiten)  , na hoffentlich gibt das nicht noch das totale Caos am Samstag.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (4. November 2007)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Von Tourenfahren am Samstag war nie die Redesonder das wir uns treffen(wie geschehen um bei mir die Tour ausarbeiten)  , na hoffentlich gibt das nicht noch das totale Caos am Samstag.



Chaos und dann auch noch organisiert? Ich fahr mit !

Frage: wo kann man denn günstig winterfeste Bike Klamotten erwerben?


----------



## soulmate (4. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Chaos und dann auch noch organisiert? Ich fahr mit !
> 
> Frage: wo kann man denn günstig winterfeste Bike Klamotten erwerben?



Der Stadler in Mannheim/Casterfeld hat immer gute Angebote und große Auswahl  Gibt auch ne Internetseite, aber da findest nur einen kleinen Teil der Auswahl.

Soulmate


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. November 2007)

Aber das ist kein Ableger vom Zweirad-Stadler, oder?


----------



## Eike. (4. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aber das ist kein Ableger vom Zweirad-Stadler, oder?



Doch


----------



## iTom (4. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Aber das ist kein Ableger vom Zweirad-Stadler, oder?



Meines Wissens nach gibt es dort nur einen Stadler und das ist der 2-Rad-Stadler. 

@Jürgen
Bis jetzt kann ich mich nicht beklagen über deren Service und deren Material. Die Preise sind nicht unbedingt günstig, aber angemessen. Man kann vorort sehen und probieren, d.h. fühlen 

In der Radgalerie in Bruchsal gibt es auch Funktionswäsche (u.a. Löffler, Gore, Scott), immer weitgehendst aktuell und modern. Und man kann die Sachen anprobieren, damit das Zeuch auch richtig passt. Nichts ungemütlicheres als bewegungstechnisch unpassende Kleidung...
Preis nicht günstig, aber angemessen, da die Klamotten eben anprobiert/gefühlt werden können.

Gruß Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. November 2007)

Mal ne andere Frage:

Der Jürgen liebäugelt aber nicht mit dem Gedanken, am Sa KEINE kurzen Hosen anzuziehen, oder?


----------



## iTom (4. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> 
> Der Jürgen liebäugelt aber nicht mit dem Gedanken, am Sa KEINE kurzen Hosen anzuziehen, oder?



Bis jetzt sieht es am SA nicht gerade rosig aus 
-->Schlammschlacht


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sieht es am SA nicht gerade rosig aus
> -->Schlammschlacht



Hast Du was gegen Schneeregen und Temperaturen zwischen -1 und 5 Grad?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (4. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage:
> 
> Der Jürgen liebäugelt aber nicht mit dem Gedanken, am Sa KEINE kurzen Hosen anzuziehen, oder?



Wie bitte, ich soll *keine* Hosen anziehen? Wie bist du denn wieder drauf?

Im Augenblick denke ich über einen gefütterten Helm nach, oder ganz schnell ein paar Haare wachsen lassen.


----------



## iTom (4. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wie bitte, ich soll *keine* Hosen anziehen? Wie bist du denn wieder drauf?
> 
> Im Augenblick denke ich über einen gefütterten Helm nach, oder ganz schnell ein paar Haare wachsen lassen.



Hier noch was für Dich Jürgen:
http://www.sportolino.de/Powerpacks.htm


----------



## DIRK SAYS (4. November 2007)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Wie bitte, ich soll *keine* Hosen anziehen? Wie bist du denn wieder drauf?
> 
> Im Augenblick denke ich über einen gefütterten Helm nach, oder ganz schnell ein paar Haare wachsen lassen.



Mann, mann, mann. Deine Deutschlehrerin muss auch ein sehr schlechtes Gewissen haben.


----------



## Eike. (5. November 2007)

Wegen Winterklamotten kannst du auch mal noch beim Boc24 hier in Ka (beim Entenfang über die Südtangente) schauen. Die dürften vor allem günstigere Sachen haben als Karstadt und Co.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (5. November 2007)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich muss für Samstag leider absagen.
Ich habe zwar keine offizielle Reaktionszeit, sollte aber innerhalb von ca. 30 min im Geschäft sein  und das wird aus Bad Herrenalb oder von der Grünhütte aus eher knapp.

Dafür werde ich euch ab Januar dann öfters mal nerven, evtl. auch unter der Woche.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wegen Winterklamotten kannst du auch mal noch beim Boc24 hier in Ka (beim Entenfang über die Südtangente) schauen. Die dürften vor allem günstigere Sachen haben als Karstadt und Co.



Da war ich grad und hab mir noch Knielinge geholt. Die haben brutal leergeräumt. Nix mehr mit Angeboten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (5. November 2007)

Echt? Ich wollte da mal noch nach einer langen "warmen" Hose fÃ¼r drunter schauen. Im Onlineshop gibt es welche fÃ¼r 15-20â¬


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Echt? Ich wollte da mal noch nach einer langen "warmen" Hose für drunter schauen. Im Onlineshop gibt es welche für 15-20



Sorry, aber nach langen Hosen schaue ich schon aus Prinzip nicht.


----------



## Waldgeist (5. November 2007)

Trigema in Ettlingen hat manchmal auch ein kleineres Sortiment http://www.trigema.de/shop/sportbekleidung/herren/rad.


----------



## JackM (5. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Da war ich grad und hab mir noch Knielinge geholt. Die haben brutal leergeräumt. Nix mehr mit Angeboten.



Die verscherbeln jetzt ihre Klamotten im alten Breuninger (im ersten Stock) gegenüber von der Postgalerie. Hab da vor 2 Wochen ein paar Sachen billig erstanden, kann dir aber nicht sagen wieviel da jetzt noch rumliegt.


----------



## speedygonzales (6. November 2007)

mounty_69 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt sieht es am SA nicht gerade rosig aus
> -->Schlammschlacht



das haben wir davon, dass Dirk noch keine neue Katze an dem Wettergott geopfert hat!


----------



## Eike. (6. November 2007)

JackM schrieb:


> Die verscherbeln jetzt ihre Klamotten im alten Breuninger (im ersten Stock) gegenüber von der Postgalerie. Hab da vor 2 Wochen ein paar Sachen billig erstanden, kann dir aber nicht sagen wieviel da jetzt noch rumliegt.



War heute da und hab eine einfache warme "Balletthose"  für schlappe 12 bekommen. Es ist noch einiges da aber praktisch alles nur die Hausmarke und Hosen nur noch in kleinen Größen bis M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> das haben wir davon, dass Dirk noch keine neue Katze an dem Wettergott geopfert hat!



Kein Problem. Morgen ist doch Stammtisch.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2007)

By the way ... ich werd am Samstag nicht in langen Hosen fahren. Ist was für Weicheier.  

Hab mir heute Knielinge und ne Knielange FR-Hose gekauft. Das muss reichen.

Könnt ihr schon mal reinschreiben, was ihr ausgemacht habt, wegen der Strecke? Wetter müßte sich am Sa noch zum Guten wenden da ich das Ritual siehe Post vorher zu wiederholen gedenke. Das hat ja bisher immer was gebracht.


----------



## andi1969 (6. November 2007)

Also Bad Herrenalb und dann ÄÄÄÄÄÄHHHMMM, ja mhmhmh, soso Rauf und Runter.....naja und der Eike meinte grübel und studier


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2007)

haha - wie geil.

Ich freu mich schon richtig drauf. Endlich mal was anderes wie diese 9 to 5 Geschichten. Es lebe der Freigeist in uns allen.


----------



## andi1969 (6. November 2007)

Alla Guut Bad Herrenalb -Aschenhütte-Talwiese-Weithäusleplatz-Langmartskopf-Kreutzleh(Teufelsgrab)- Holoturm und Futtern in Kaltenbronn und wieder zurück richtung Teufelsmühle usw....


----------



## andi1969 (6. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> By the way ... ich werd am Samstag nicht in langen Hosen fahren. Ist was für Weicheier.
> 
> Hab mir heute Knielinge und ne Knielange FR-Hose gekauft. Das muss reichen.



Bei der Behaarung würde das mir auch reichen....  nicht das Du noch den Hitzschlag bekommst


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2007)

Und wo ist die Übernachtung gebucht? Muss ich da eine Jugendherbergsschlafsack mitbringen oder kann man Bettwäsche leihen. Teilen wir uns das Waschpulver und bringt jeder seinen eigenen Wäschsack mit. Bzw wie ist das nochmal mit der Ersatzgabel - weil ich hätte daheim eine Black rumliegen, die ich an den Rucksack machen könnte. Schaft ist sogar recht lang. Wäre halt 1 1/8, aber 1,5 fährt bei uns ja keiner, oder? des weiteren ist die Frage, ob einer Pfannkuchen vorbackt und ich dann Blaubeermarmelade einkoche  und dann mitnehme. Hm, da war noch was ... egal, fällt mir noch ein. Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Wegbeschaffenheit aus? Sind das Forstautobahnen oder sind auch Trails dabei. hoffentlich Bergab, weil ich bin ja kein Singletrailbergauffahrer. Aber da gibts dann ja Bergauf sicher einen Chickenway. Jetzt fällts mir wieder ein. Wollt noch fragen wie das jetzt nochmal mit der Uhrzeit ist. Es gibt ja sicher Leute, die mit der Bahn anreisen. Können die 9 Uhr halten? Kann ja morgen besprochen werden. Da können wir ja auch nochmal alle andere bequatschen. Wer hat jetzt eigentlich def. zugesagt? Der Harzi hat ja auch gemeint, bei schlechtem Wetter mitzufahren. Hoffentlich regnets, wenn Harzi aus dem Fenster schaut. Hab auch mal überlegt, ob es generell Sinn macht, einen Zentrierständer mit auf ne Tour zu nehmen. Wäre bei euren Leichträdern und den Trails, die wir manchmal rocken vielleicht angebracht. Dann ist mir allerdings eingefallen, dass das ja doof wäre, weil den ja sicher keiner freiwillig an den Rucksack zu hängen. Scheiß Egoistenpack. Aber eine Idee wars mal. Hab mir auch mal Gedanken über die perfekte Bereifung gemacht. Bin aber zu keinem abschließendem Ergebnis gekommen. Wollte nur allgemeingültig resümieren, dass ausreichend Druck im Reifen sein sollte. Weniger wegen den Fahreigenschaften wie einfach um seine Ruhe zu haben vor gutgemeinten Warnungen von bekannter Seite. Im Diak hab ich übrigens auch angerufen. Wollt wissen, ob die noch Fahrdienst haben.  Sicherheitshalber. Man kann ja nie genug planen. Manchmal mach ich mir Sorgen, ob bei mir wegen der Wetterpraktiken nicht irgendwann man der Tierschutzbund bei mir klingelt.... egal.


----------



## andi1969 (6. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und wo ist die Übernachtung gebucht? Muss ich da eine Jugendherbergsschlafsack mitbringen oder kann man Bettwäsche leihen. Teilen wir uns das Waschpulver und bringt jeder seinen eigenen Wäschsack mit. Bzw wie ist das nochmal mit der Ersatzgabel - weil ich hätte daheim eine Black rumliegen, die ich an den Rucksack machen könnte. Schaft ist sogar recht lang. Wäre halt 1 1/8, aber 1,5 fährt bei uns ja keiner, oder? des weiteren ist die Frage, ob einer Pfannkuchen vorbackt und ich dann Blaubeermarmelade einkoche  und dann mitnehme. Hm, da war noch was ... egal, fällt mir noch ein. Wie siehts eigentlich mit der Wegbeschaffenheit aus? Sind das Forstautobahnen oder sind auch Trails dabei. hoffentlich Bergab, weil ich bin ja kein Singletrailbergauffahrer. Aber da gibts dann ja Bergauf sicher einen Chickenwach. Jetzt fällts mir wieder ein. Wollt noch fragen wie das jetzt nochmal mit der Uhrzeit ist. Es gibt ja sicher Leute, die mit der Bahn anreisen. Können die 9 Uhr halten? Kann ja morgen besprochen werden. Da können wir ja auch nochmal alle andere bequatschen. Wer hat jetzt eigentlich def. zugesagt? Der Harzi hat ja auch gemeint, bei schlechtem Wetter mitzufahren. Hoffentlich regnets, wenn Harzi aus dem Fenster schaut. Hab auch mal überlegt, ob es generell Sinn macht, einen Zentrierständer mit auf ne Tour zu nehmen. Wäre bei euren Leichträdern und den Trails, die wir manchmal rocken vielleicht angebracht. Dann ist mir allerdings eingefallen, dass das ja doof wäre, weil den ja sicher keiner freiwillig an den Rucksack zu hängen. Scheiß Egoistenpack. Aber eine Idee wars mal. Hab mir auch mal Gedanken über die perfekte Bereifung gemacht. Bin aber zu keinem abschließendem Ergebnis gekommen. Wollte nur allgemeingültig resümieren, dass ausreichend Druck im Reifen sein sollte. Weniger wegen den Fahreigenschaften wie einfach um seine Ruhe zu haben vor gutgemeinten Warnungen von bekannter Seite. Im Diak hab ich übrigens auch angerufen. Wollt wissen, ob die noch Fahrdienst haben.  Sicherheitshalber. Man kann ja nie genug planen. Manchmal mach ich mir Sorgen, ob bei mir wegen der Wetterpraktiken nicht irgendwann man der Tierschutzbund bei mir klingelt.... egal.



   

Nana Kleiner Dirk das sind ja gleich viele Sachen auf einmal,komm kauf Dir ein Überraschungsei.....


----------



## Eike. (6. November 2007)

Detailfragen zur Ersatzteilaufteilung werden morgen abend geklärt 
Anreise mit der Bahn:
Abfahrt 8:18 S1 am Hauptbahnhof - Ankunft 8:55 Bad Herrenalb Bahnhof
Wetter: Naja ein paar Tropfen sind kein Problem aber wenns schifft bin ich raus. Es sei denn es wird so kalt, dass es schneit - das hat wieder Stil 
Singletrails: Eher nicht so viel. Ich hab den Mittelweg mit eingeplant aber bergab kenn ich leider nix was ins Albtal runter geht. Eventuell vom Dobel aus aber da war ich noch nicht und eine Trailhuntertour mit so einer großen Gruppe ist net das Optimale, das alles aber morgen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Detailfragen zur Ersatzteilaufteilung werden morgen abend geklärt
> Anreise mit der Bahn:
> Abfahrt 8:18 S1 am Hauptbahnhof - Ankunft 8:55 Bad Herrenalb Bahnhof
> Wetter: Naja ein paar Tropfen sind kein Problem aber wenns schifft bin ich raus. Es sei denn es wird so kalt, dass es schneit - das hat wieder Stil
> Singletrails: Eher nicht so viel. Ich hab den Mittelweg mit eingeplant aber bergab kenn ich leider nix was ins Albtal runter geht. Eventuell vom Dobel aus aber da war ich noch nicht und eine Trailhuntertour mit so einer großen Gruppe ist net das Optimale, das alles aber morgen.



... gut. Dann Klickpedale.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedygonzales (7. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Abfahrt 8:18 S1 am Hauptbahnhof



 nicht jeder wohnt direkt am HBF, eine Std. später dürfte vollkommen ausreichen 

Es sei dem Du machst in der Nacht davor, eine Pyjamaparty und wir Deine Bar Plündern dürfen ..


----------



## Eike. (7. November 2007)

Soweit ich weis war 9 Uhr Abfahrt in Bad Herrenalb ausgemacht??? Das ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, ich hab absolut kein Problem damit das ganze ne Stunde später zu machen. Und ich kann numal nicht für jeden einzeln die Abfahrtshaltestelle und -zeit raussuchen, soviel trau ich euch noch selber zu


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Soweit ich weis war 9 Uhr Abfahrt in Bad Herrenalb ausgemacht??? Das ist nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen, ich hab absolut kein Problem damit das ganze ne Stunde später zu machen. Und ich kann numal nicht für jeden einzeln die Abfahrtshaltestelle und -zeit raussuchen, soviel trau ich euch noch selber zu



9 Uhr war ausgemacht. Auch damit wir nicht im Dunklen heimkommen.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. November 2007)

Wer sagt als erstes was?


----------



## speedygonzales (9. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> [ Wer sagt als erstes was?



also ich passe.. Kälte ok, aber auf regen fahrt + evtl Sturm habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust.. ich wäre dafür es um eine Woche zu verschieben..


----------



## Eike. (9. November 2007)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> also ich passe.. Kälte ok, aber auf regen fahrt + evtl Sturm habe ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust.. ich wäre dafür es um eine Woche zu verschieben..



Ich unterstütze den Antrag. Auf Regen und Sturmböen hab ich wenig Lust wenn noch nichtmal die Heidelbeerpfannkuchen als Motivation da sind. 
Letzte Nacht hatte ich einen Traum: Ich stand mit dem Bike unter stahlblauem Himmel in einer weiß eingeschneiten Zuckerwattelandschaft und ließ meinen Blick über den Schwarzwald schweifen  Darauf hab ich richtig Bock. In diesem Sinne lasst uns hoffen, dass es bald richtig Schnee gibt


----------



## Waldgeist (9. November 2007)

paßt doch Dobel


----------



## Eike. (9. November 2007)

Na das bissel Pappschnee erfüllt meine Vision noch lange nicht. Das müssen schon 30cm Pulverschnee sein


----------



## andi1969 (9. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wer sagt als erstes was?



 *Abbruch, NADA , Nicht , ZU KALT MIT REGEN , BÄÄÄH* 
 *VERSCHIEBEN*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (9. November 2007)

Zu kalt gibts in diesen Breiten nicht, in meiner Erscheinung hatte ich weiße Atemwölckchen vorm Mund  gut Sternenflüstern brauch ich auch net, wird ja aber auch dank Klimaerwärmung abgeschafft.
Auf jeden Fall lieber verschieben und dann mal eine gepflegte Wintertour mit Schnee und blauem Himmel machen als auf Teufel-komm-raus bei Sturm im Regen zumzueiern, bloß weil der Termin ausgemacht war


----------



## mw1774 (9. November 2007)

also laut wetter.de hats morgen *nur 99%* regenwahrscheinlichkeit für bad herrenalb!  

->>>  17.11.07, 9.00 uhr, penny-markt bad-herrenalb ?????


----------



## iTom (9. November 2007)

mw1774 schrieb:


> also laut wetter.de hats morgen *nur 99%* regenwahrscheinlichkeit für bad herrenalb!
> 
> ->>>  17.11.07, 9.00 uhr, penny-markt bad-herrenalb ?????



     Alles Weicheier    

Verschieben wird evtl. auch nichts bringen, guggst du hier 

http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&type=WORLD&id=31859

Über die Seriösität einer 10-Tagesvorhersage kann man sich streiten...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. November 2007)

Äh, ... heißt das, wir machen beschließen jetzt schon, zu verschieben?


----------



## Eike. (9. November 2007)

Der 17. ist halt der nächste mögliche Termin. Ob es dann was wird wissen wir wahrscheinlich wieder erst gegen Ende der Woche.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. November 2007)

Bin wieder hier in meinem Revier, war nie wirklich..... WAS lese ich da, ihr habt die Tour verschoben??? Könnte ja jetzt sagen glück gehabt, aber die kommenden Wochendenden habe ich nur Zeit für kurze Ausflüge und die dann auch nur sonntags, da ich jeweils am Samstag Fortbildung in Reutlingen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (13. November 2007)

Zwischenstand: Bisher sind die Aussichten fürs Wochenende gut. Das kann sich bis Ende der Woche zwar auch wieder ändern aber man darf ja hoffen


----------



## iTom (13. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Zwischenstand: Bisher sind die Aussichten fürs Wochenende gut. Das kann sich bis Ende der Woche zwar auch wieder ändern aber man darf ja hoffen



Bei Wetteronline.de sieht es bis jetzt auch recht gut aus. Zwar ein bisschen frisch, aber i.O.


----------



## Eike. (16. November 2007)

Wie ist denn die Stimmung für morgen?


----------



## Jürgen_KA (16. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Stimmung für morgen?



bin krank


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Stimmung für morgen?



Ich hab leider auch keine Zeit.


----------



## andi1969 (16. November 2007)

Bei mir ist Saison Ende...... Kann kein Bike mehr sehen


----------



## wookie (16. November 2007)

also ich hätte lust zum biken morgen, müsste aber noch die regierung bearbeiten das ich morgen weg darf


----------



## Eike. (16. November 2007)

Wow mit soviel Begeisterung konnte ja keiner rechnen  Also morgen nix offizielles. Wenn das Wetter gut wird fahr ich dann um 11 in Herrenalb am Bahnhof ab. Grobe Richtung: Gaistal - Weithäusle - Dobel - Herrenalb. Ist eine kurze Runde (~25km 800-1000hm nach meiner Point&Click-Planung, evtl. noch spontane Erweiterungen wenn ein attraktiver Weg des Weges kommt ) deswegen auch der späte Startzeitpunkt damit ich die wärmsten Stunden um Mittag nutzen kann.


----------



## speedygonzales (16. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Stimmung für morgen?









 ne ne ne....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. November 2007)

Schaut euch mal Andis Signatur an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iTom (16. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Wow mit soviel Begeisterung konnte ja keiner rechnen  Also morgen nix offizielles. Wenn das Wetter gut wird fahr ich dann um 11 in Herrenalb am Bahnhof ab. Grobe Richtung: Gaistal - Weithäusle - Dobel - Herrenalb. Ist eine kurze Runde (~25km 800-1000hm nach meiner Point&Click-Planung, evtl. noch spontane Erweiterungen wenn ein attraktiver Weg des Weges kommt ) deswegen auch der späte Startzeitpunkt damit ich die wärmsten Stunden um Mittag nutzen kann.



Also ich hätte auch Lust. Würde aber so viel wie möglich an HM (~zügige 2000HM) machen wollen. Da meine Ortskenntnis leider nicht so gut ist, wäre ich leider nur als "Besenwagen" unterwegs.  

Wenn ich außerdem noch die Webcams so betrachte, ist ja nicht viel drin mit Trails. Schnee über Schnee.  
Webcam
Oder gibt es da noch Hoffnung bis morgen, dass ein paar schöne Trails schneefrei werden?


----------



## iTom (16. November 2007)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Schaut euch mal Andis Signatur an.



Ich frage mich schon die ganze Zeit, ist das mein Rechner der da pienst. Dabei ist's Andi  

Mit den entsprechenden Klamotten geht es momentan immer noch wunderbar. War grad gestern wieder 2,5h unterwegs und das ohne Defekt und ohne Sturz Aber mit sehr viel Adrenalin  Wie das Laub so die kleinen glitschigen Ästchen verdeckt...


----------



## Eike. (17. November 2007)

Meine Dobel-Tour für heute fällt aus. Ich bin heute morgen mit Halsschmerzen aufgewacht, da ist wohl die nächste Erkältung im Anmarsch


----------



## iTom (17. November 2007)

Eike. schrieb:


> Meine Dobel-Tour für heute fällt aus. Ich bin heute morgen mit Halsschmerzen aufgewacht, da ist wohl die nächste Erkältung im Anmarsch



Gute Besserung.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *So Jungs und Damen wie sieht es am Karfreitag mit der Grünhüttentour aus......????Als Ersatz zur gestrichenen Abschlusstour, dachte so an Herrenalb zur Grünhütte und über Teufelsmühle zurück*



Bin dabei!!!! Mir ist die Route fast egal ich will nur den Langmartkopftrail fahren, was Dirk mit seinem neuen Bike doch bestimmt befürworten wird!!


----------



## andi1969 (10. März 2008)

Ich auch dabei so dann sind wir schon 2


----------



## MTBDave (11. März 2008)

Also dann hier eben nochmal > Bin dabei


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. März 2008)

Hallohallo. Ich. Hier. Haben. Auch dabei.


----------



## andi1969 (11. März 2008)

Und da waren´s 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. März 2008)

Und ich bring dann wohl die rote Laterne mit.


----------



## andi1969 (11. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Und ich bring dann wohl die rote Laterne mit.



Jo Dirk du wirst platt gefahren biste heulst un dann griegst en Mädchen Aufnäher aufs Trikot


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Jo Dirk du wirst platt gefahren biste heulst un dann griegst en Mädchen Aufnäher aufs Trikot


Du meinst wohl Pussy, wäre die größte Strafe bei dem Bike    !!!

@ MTBDave
freu mich schon Dich mal im wahren Leben zu sehen


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ MTBDave
> freu mich schon Dich mal im wahren Leben zu sehen



Träumst Du von ihm?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Träumst Du von ihm?


nein so schlimm ist es nicht   , Dave hat mich nur mit Fragen zum Westweg gelöchert, die ich ihm alle brav beantwortet habe und nun bin ich mal gespannt, das ist alles  !!


----------



## andi1969 (11. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Du meinst wohl Pussy, wäre die größte Strafe bei dem Bike    !!



 *PUSSY* in rosa oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (11. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *PUSSY* in rosa oder


mit Blümchen und Herzchen...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (11. März 2008)

Bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen, Leute. Der letzte Streckenabschnitt - nach Herrenalb zurück - ist eine Abfahrt. Also deshalb schon mal die Frage, wem ich welche Sorte Eis bestellen soll, wenn ich schon mal erster unten bin.


----------



## Eike. (11. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen, Leute. Der letzte Streckenabschnitt - nach Herrenalb zurück - ist eine Abfahrt. Also deshalb schon mal die Frage, wem ich welche Sorte Eis bestellen soll, wenn ich schon mal erster unten bin.



Ich könnte da eine "interessantere" Abfahrt empfehlen  Wenn man eh schon mal da oben ist ...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich könnte da eine "interessantere" Abfahrt empfehlen  Wenn man eh schon mal da oben ist ...



Den Gedanken hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. März 2008)

Hmmm doch keine Pussytour, sprich ihr wollt den BM runter??? 
ICH WILL AUCH ICH WILL AUCH *jubeljubelfreu*

Herrenalb Richtung Grünhütte, zurück über den Langmartskopftrail   und im Anschluß den BM, DAS hört sich doch in meinen Ohren super an!!!  1/2 Pussy, 2/2 Trailsrocken, ich bin dabei!!


----------



## mw1774 (12. März 2008)

*beiad*
nehm dann aber die pussyroute zurück nach ka!


----------



## knoflok (12. März 2008)

Klinke mich auch mal ein...

Wieviel km/hm sind es dann bis zum Anfang BM, wenn ihr eure Tour so zusammenstellt?
Also sprich: 
Herrenalb Richtung Grünhütte, zurück über den Langmartskopftrail zur Teufelsmühle. 
Was kommt da zusammen?

Grüße Knofi


----------



## MTBDave (12. März 2008)

Yo, wäre doch mal ganz interessant - da ich  noch ziemlich schlaff bin was die Fitness auf´m Bike angeht...


----------



## Eike. (12. März 2008)

Mit 30-40/800 muss man je nach genauer Route schon rechnen. Der Aufstieg durchs Gaistal ist aber sehr angenehm und hat nur 6-7% mittlere Steigung.


----------



## Don Stefano (12. März 2008)

Wollt grad sagen, so locker, wie du letzen So die 1350Hm in de Palz weggetreten hast, kann das hier keine Herausforderung für dich sein. Kannst aber auch direkt von zu Hause aus fahren, am besten GR-Weg da ist wenigstens die Steigung bei Frauenalb dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (12. März 2008)

ich meine ja nur... 

man will ja auch noch spaß bei der abfahrt - und wenn man schon ziemlich ausgepowert an der teufelsmühle ankommt, macht dann der bm nicht mehr so unbedingt spaß.
bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege...


----------



## iTom (12. März 2008)

knoflok schrieb:


> ich meine ja nur...
> 
> man will ja auch noch spaß bei der abfahrt - und wenn man schon ziemlich ausgepowert an der teufelsmühle ankommt, macht dann der bm nicht mehr so unbedingt spaß.
> bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege...



Je nachdem wie man es sieht. Für Außenstehende wird es wahrscheinlich ein Heidenspass, wenn man mit ankucken darf, wie unkonzentriert die Leute dann versuchen die schönen Steine zu küssen.


----------



## knoflok (12. März 2008)

Leicht masochistisch veranlagt hier...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. März 2008)

@Tom
Bei Dir hab ich immer das Gefühl, Du bist noch nicht richtig warmgefahren.

Meine Protektoren könnten dann evtl. pumuckl oder mw transportieren. Das Mehrgewicht würden das Mindergewicht deren Fahrräder zum Durchschnittsradgewicht wieder ausgleichen. 


By the way, wo sind eigentlich die Zusagen aus Weingarten? Hab ich die überlesen?


----------



## andi1969 (12. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @Tom
> Bei Dir hab ich immer das Gefühl, Du bist noch nicht richtig warmgefahren.
> 
> Meine Protektoren könnten dann evtl. pumuckl oder mw transportieren. Das Mehrgewicht würden das Mindergewicht deren Fahrräder zum Durchschnittsradgewicht wieder ausgleichen.
> ...



Jörg hat schon abgesagt aber Pat fehlt..... 

Hey wer rauf will zum runterdonnern muss halt das Mehrgewicht nach oben tragen....... hättest Dir ja ein leichtes Bike aufbauen können


----------



## iTom (12. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @Tom
> Bei Dir hab ich immer das Gefühl, Du bist noch nicht richtig warmgefahren.


Irgendwie macht mir diese Entfernung momentan nicht mehr so viel aus. Ich habe ja den Winter über nicht "geschlafen". GA ist halt noch recht gut vorhanden. 


> Meine Protektoren könnten dann evtl. pumuckl oder mw transportieren. Das Mehrgewicht würden das Mindergewicht deren Fahrräder zum Durchschnittsradgewicht wieder ausgleichen.
> 
> By the way, wo sind eigentlich die Zusagen aus Weingarten? Hab ich die überlesen?



Vorschlag: Protektoren zuhause lassen, für den Berg hoch ne Aspirin einwerfen, damit die Schmerzen in den Muskeln unterdrückt werden und für den DH eine richtig starke Schmerztablette, damit man die Aufschläge nicht so sehr spürt   
2 Tabletten = max. 10gr. 
Protektoren = 20Kg


----------



## Messerharry (13. März 2008)

Hi,
Ich bin der Harry aus Remchingen.
Kann mir mal einer sagen was der Besame Mucho ist?
Ging der bisher an mir vorbei oder steh ich auf´m Schlauch?
Hab schon in diversen Seiten davon gelesen und auf den Bildern sieht das schon interessant aus.

Grüße aus Nöttingen


----------



## Eike. (13. März 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich bin der Harry aus Remchingen.
> Kann mir mal einer sagen was der Besame Mucho ist?
> Ging der bisher an mir vorbei oder steh ich auf´m Schlauch?
> ...



Das ist ein Trail (oder vielmehr drei Trails) an der Teufelsmühle bei Bad Herrenalb. Den Namen haben sich die Entdecker ausgedacht, hier gibt es irgendwo den Thread "Besame Muchso am Sonntag" da steht eigentlich alles drin was man wissen muss.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. März 2008)

Ich muss wegen Karfreitag etwas zurückrudern. Für den Tag hat sich ein Interessent für meinen alten Mazda angekündigt. Das heißt, dass ich euch unterwegs treffe.  

Optimalerweise an der Teufelsmühle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich muss wegen Karfreitag etwas zurückrudern. Für den Tag hat sich ein Interessent für meinen alten Mazda angekündigt. Das heißt, dass ich euch unterwegs treffe.
> 
> Optimalerweise an der Teufelsmühle.


Fürs BM Rocken dürfte es ja noch reichen  !!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. März 2008)

Das will ich mal meinen.  

Falls einer meine Protektoren zur Grünhütte mitnehmen will, müssen wir uns vorher verabreden, dass ich sie demjenigen vorbeibringen kann.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Falls einer meine Protektoren zur Grünhütte mitnehmen will, müssen wir uns vorher verabreden, dass ich sie demjenigen vorbeibringen kann.


ich nehm sich für Dich mit, einfach nur so zum Spaß!! Ich häng mir auch gern noch Deine Dolly ans Bein (lebt die eigentlich noch??)


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. März 2008)

Dolly ist verkauft. Jetzt gibts nur noch das Proceed.


----------



## Eike. (13. März 2008)

Zur Mühle hoch hättest du aber auch noch geschafft 
Menno jetzt wo hier noch der BM eingebaut wird ärger ich mich langsam, dass ich an Ostern net da bin.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Zur Mühle hoch hättest du aber auch noch geschafft
> Menno jetzt wo hier noch der BM eingebaut wird ärger ich mich langsam, dass ich an Ostern net da bin.



??? Was heißt, Du bist net da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ??? Was heißt, Du bist net da?


bin ich froh das ich nicht der einzige bin, an dem das vorübergegangen ist, EIKE Du hast diese Info für Dich behalten, gibs zu!!!


----------



## Jürgen_KA (14. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich muss wegen Karfreitag etwas zurückrudern. Für den Tag hat sich ein Interessent für meinen alten Mazda angekündigt. Das heißt, dass ich euch unterwegs treffe.
> 
> Optimalerweise an der Teufelsmühle.



Diese billige Ausrede hat mich doch glatt auf eine Idee gebracht. Demnächst wird jeden Monat eine "Pussy des Monats" gekürt. Deine Bewerbung habe ich wohlwollend vernommen.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. März 2008)

*Wie geil ist DAS denn!!!!!!  *
Der Link geht besser  Pussy des Monats


----------



## MTBDave (14. März 2008)

Im Geschäft kann ich diese Seite jedenfalls nciht aufrufen



> Ihre Anforderung der URL http://www.mtb-pussy.de/pdm.html wurde durch den Real-Time Classifier von Webwasher geblockt.
> 
> Die betreffende Seite wurde als *sexual, erotic or adult content* (100% probability overall) eingestuft. Der Zugriff darauf ist aufgrund der Einstellungen, die Ihr Administrator vorgenommen hat, nicht erlaubt.



Bin mir unsicher ob ich mir das überhaupt zuhause anschaun soll^^ ...oder doch lieber in einem unabhängigen Internetcaffee


----------



## andi1969 (14. März 2008)

So na dann schlag ich mal wieder einen Nagel ein...

*Abfahrtzeit am Karfreitag 9 Uhr in Bad Herrrenalb *am Ortseingang ,Parkplatz Lidl( kann auch Penny sein ) auf der Linken Seite.....!!!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So na dann schlag ich mal wieder einen Nagel ein...
> 
> *Abfahrtzeit am Karfreitag 9 Uhr in Bad Herrrenalb *am Ortseingang ,Parkplatz Lidl( kann auch Penny sein ) auf der Linken Seite.....!!!!!


gilt!!!  Andy, auf Dein Machtwort habe ich gewartet!!!


----------



## Curtado (14. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So na dann schlag ich mal wieder einen Nagel ein...
> 
> *Abfahrtzeit am Karfreitag 9 Uhr in Bad Herrrenalb *am Ortseingang ,Parkplatz Lidl( kann auch Penny sein ) auf der Linken Seite.....!!!!!



Andi,
können wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden?


----------



## andi1969 (14. März 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Andi,
> können wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft bilden?



Klar kein Prob. ich schick Dir mal meine Tel.nummer am Woe rüber


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. März 2008)

Wer macht denn den Guide??? Wie gesagt, ich hätte da 3 Wünsche:

Langmartskopftrail zur Teufelsmühle
der Trail durch den Wildsee zw. Grünhütte und Kaltenbronn/Teufelsmühle
na und der BM halt 

Abfahrt ist 9 Uhr in Herrenalb, Orteingang auf der linken Seite beim Lidl/Penny!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. März 2008)

Ihr müßt mir noch sagen, wann ihr an der Mühle seid, damit ich dann da auch hinkommen kann. Vor 14 Uhr werd ich vermutlich aber nicht schaffen.

Wie komme ich am schnellsten und direktesten von Herrenalb (will am Schwimmbad am Ortsausgang parken) hoch zur Mühle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (15. März 2008)

Am schnellsten: Über Waldwege zum Risswasenparkplatz und dann die Mautstraße hoch 1:00h
Am angenehmsten: durchs Gaistal zur Hahnenfalzhütte und dann rüber zur Mühle 1:30h. Trefft euch doch an der Hahnenfalzhütte dann könnt ihr auch den Plattenweg (aka Langmartskopftrail) schon zusammen fahren und du brauchst etwa so lange wie über die Mautstraße zur Mühle. Oder wenn du spät dran bist park direkt beim Skiheim Talwiese. Von da aus bist du in 30-45min an der Hütte


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. März 2008)

Pumuckl? Hahnenpfalzhütte wann?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Pumuckl? Hahnenpfalzhütte wann?


k.a. Sollten wir mal mit den anderen Bereden wie lange wir brauchen, meine Ortskenntnisse dort oben beschränken sich fast auf Null, von daher frage ich wer den Guide macht, ich muß sonst bei jeder Kreuzung auf die Karte schauen und kann Zeiten erst recht nicht abschätzen!! Was wäre denn realistisch für Dich an der Hahnefalzhütte zu sein?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> k.a. Sollten wir mal mit den anderen Bereden wie lange wir brauchen, meine Ortskenntnisse dort oben beschränken sich fast auf Null, von daher frage ich wer den Guide macht, ich muß sonst bei jeder Kreuzung auf die Karte schauen und kann Zeiten erst recht nicht abschätzen!! Was wäre denn realistisch für Dich an der Hahnefalzhütte zu sein?



Wenn ich es schaffe, hier um 12 wegzukommen, vermutlich sicher nicht vor 14 Uhr, wobei mir später natürlich lieber wäre.

Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher, ob ich wirklich nur 1h brauche, um da hin zu kommen, da ich ja vermutlich über den Weithausplatz muss, und da hoch ist über die Plotsägemühle schon ein Stück.


----------



## Eike. (15. März 2008)

Wenn ihr euch vor dem Plattenweg treffen wollt wäre es aber Unsinn über die Teufelsmühle zu fahren. Da ist der Weg durchs Gaistal schneller und wesentlich angenehmer. Und bis zum Weithäusleplatz musst du ja gar nicht.
Schau dir mal den Track im Anhang mit GoogleEarth an. So kommst du ganz easy und direkt zur Hahnenfalzhütte. Der Aufstieg ist die meiste Zeit auf Asphalt und hat nur ~7%. Wir haben vom Bahnhof aus genau eine Stunde gebraucht.


----------



## wookie (15. März 2008)

es gibt noch die möglcihkeit am waldparkplatz in BH zu starten, ist fast genau der gleiche weg, nur geht er an der anderen seite vom berg vorbei. - ohne straße.

ihr seit doch keine straßen-rennradler


----------



## wookie (15. März 2008)

hab vergessen das anzuhängen ...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. März 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> hab vergessen das anzuhängen ...



hey Jungs, wie kreiert ihr so tolle Anhänge in GoogleEarth rein??? Will das auch können!!!


----------



## wookie (15. März 2008)

also du startest dein google earth,

dann links unter "orte" mit der rechten maustaste auf "meine orte" klicken,
dann auf "hinzufügen" -> "pfad",
dann kannst du schon in der karte zeichnen oder pfade machen,
dann einen name vergeben, und "ok" klicken

wenn du das als datei exportieren willst, einfach wieder mit der rechten maustaste auf den pfad klicken und "speichern unter ..." wählen.

dann, dann dann... 

edit: und vergiss nicht den pfad eine *pussy-farbe *zu geben, sollte es nicht oder nur wenig bergauf gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (15. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> hey Jungs, wie kreiert ihr so tolle Anhänge in GoogleEarth rein??? Will das auch können!!!



In GE kannst du eigene Tracks einzeichnen. Einfach auf _Hinzufügen|Pfad..._ gehen und den Track zeichnen. Dann klickst du in der Liste mit der rechten Maustaste auf den Track und speicherst den als kmz ab.
Man kann aber auch Tracks aus anderen Programmen (zB Fugawi) importieren.

Menno, zu langsam getippt.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. März 2008)

sehr geil, danke!!  

Bis später, die Temeratur steigt langsam in den Pussybereich!!!


----------



## andi1969 (15. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wer macht denn den Guide??? Wie gesagt, ich hätte da 3 Wünsche:
> 
> Langmartskopftrail zur Teufelsmühle
> der Trail durch den Wildsee zw. Grünhütte und Kaltenbronn/Teufelsmühle
> ...



Nachdem ja Dirk und Eike nicht dabei sind wird´s lustig.....weil da oben hab ich keine Ahnung wo es lang geht...

BM für mich nicht, Langmarkkopftrail gestrichen für mich,lieber Forstwegumfahrung,*Wildsee Trail ist der Steil oder so*(frage an Eike )


----------



## DIRK SAYS (15. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nachdem ja Dirk und Eike nicht dabei sind wird´s lustig.....weil da oben hab ich keine Ahnung wo es lang geht...
> 
> BM für mich nicht, Langmarkkopftrail gestrichen für mich,lieber Forstwegumfahrung,*Wildsee Trail ist der Steil oder so*(frage an Eike )



 Hä? Wie meinst Du das jetzt?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. März 2008)

Wieso sollte Dirk nicht mitkommen, habe ich was verpasst???

Ich habe den perfekten Guide entdeckt, ein echter Local und BM erfahren (seine Hausstrecke )!!
*WOOKIE*

Michael und Vanessa kennen sich je ebenfalls sehr gut dort aus von daher, wird schon werden.
Den Wildseemoortrail kenne ich auch noch nicht, hat aber was ich gehört habe wenig HM und Wookie kennt den Einstieg.


----------



## andi1969 (15. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wieso sollte Dirk nicht mitkommen, habe ich was verpasst???
> 
> Ich habe den perfekten Guide entdeckt, ein echter Local und BM erfahren (seine Hausstrecke )!!
> *WOOKIE*
> ...



Naja Ist Dirk nicht von Anfang an dabei oder.......das meinte ich 
Gut nicht das wir uns verfahren da oben ist nicht so mein Terrain ein hoch auf Wooky  
Gut hatte jemandem was versprochen die nicht so Trailerfahren ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Gut hatte jemandem was versprochen die nicht so Trailerfahren ist


wem??


----------



## andi1969 (15. März 2008)

Weiblich.....sagt aber erst am Donnerstag zu,ist noch in der schwebe..

Also sind wir Michael,Vanessa,Felix,Ich;Sabine,Wooky,Georg,Dirk...plus naja am Donnerstag weiß ich mehr


----------



## Jürgen_KA (16. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Nachdem ja Dirk und Eike nicht dabei sind wird´s lustig.....weil da oben hab ich keine Ahnung wo es lang geht...



Klingt ja herrlich planlos, dann komm ich auch mit.



andi1969 schrieb:


> BM für mich nicht, Langmarkkopftrail gestrichen für mich,lieber Forstwegumfahrung,*Wildsee Trail ist der Steil oder so*(frage an Eike )



Und den BM fahr ich auch nicht runter, ganz sicher.


----------



## wookie (16. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> ... und Wookie kennt den Einstieg ...



momääänd, ich glaube den einstieg zu kennen, ich war selber noch nicht auf dem trail.

ich vermute mal das es dieser hier ist:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...19069,8.463271&spn=0.009103,0.020814&t=h&z=16

(ganz rechts kommt der schmale trail vom see auf einenn weg, welcher zur grünhütte geht) - befahren verboten!   



Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Und den BM fahr ich auch nicht runter, ganz sicher.



also ihr braucht doch vor dem BM keine angst haben. der will nur spielen.

ne mal im ernst, - ich glaube das es um den BM mehr müten und seemannsgarn gibt als über andere trails hier im forum.

so schlimm/schwer/steil ist der nun auch net.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. März 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> momääänd, ich glaube den einstieg zu kennen, ich war selber noch nicht auf dem trail.
> 
> ich vermute mal das es dieser hier ist:
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...19069,8.463271&spn=0.009103,0.020814&t=h&z=16
> ...



Genau den Trail habe ich gemeint.

Und hey, das soll eine schöne typisch brasilianische Tour werden, d.h. jeder kann mit, ganz streßfrei!! Alle Trails können umfahren oder geschoben werden!!! Ich habe nur keine Lust wenn wir/ich schon mal da oben bin alle Trails   auszulassen!!

Wer ist Sabine??


@ Wookie
Darf ich Deine 2 Videos von Gestern bei bei You Tube rein setzten, um sie dem Forum zu präsentieren, war einfach zu geil   !!!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. März 2008)

Wo sind die Links?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Wo sind die Links?



Trail oder Wookie??

@ Andi
Meinst Du den Treffpunkt am Freitag??


----------



## andi1969 (16. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Andi
> Meinst Du den Treffpunkt am Freitag??



Genau den mein Freund .....und Sabine ist *soulmate*


----------



## Messerharry (16. März 2008)

Hi, ich würde mich am K.-freitag evtl. auch anschliesen wollen. 
Ich glaub einen Teil vom BM kenn ich(Langmartskopf zur T.-mühle 2,5 km feinster Rumpelweg). 
Ist das 1.,2. oder 3. Teil?
An der Mühle bin ich mal zu Fuß beim Wandern runter, gehört das auch dazu?
Ist auch recht knifflig!
Wann und vor allem ab WO soll´s losgehen. 
Komme aus Remchingen und muß dann mit´m Bus anreisen.

Nimmt man da Knie-Schützer mit oder wie hart soll´s zu werke gehen?

Als dann, grüße Harry


----------



## Eike. (16. März 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Hi, ich würde mich am K.-freitag evtl. auch anschliesen wollen.
> Ich glaub einen Teil vom BM kenn ich(Langmartskopf zur T.-mühle 2,5 km feinster Rumpelweg).
> Ist das 1.,2. oder 3. Teil?


Der 1.


Messerharry schrieb:


> An der Mühle bin ich mal zu Fuß beim Wandern runter, gehört das auch dazu?
> Ist auch recht knifflig!


So ziemlich jeder Wanderweg bei der Mühle gehört dazu 



Messerharry schrieb:


> Nimmt man da Knie-Schützer mit oder wie hart soll´s zu werke gehen?



Schaden tuts sicher nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. März 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Nimmt man da Knie-Schützer mit oder wie hart soll´s zu werke gehen?



Ich fahr nicht ohne. Allerdings komm ich erst beim BM dazu.


----------



## mw1774 (16. März 2008)

vorschlag:
treffpunkt 0900 bad herrenalb penny/lidl oder bahnhof
dann direkter weg (gaistal oder rißwasen) zur grünhütte (wir sollten bis 1200 dort ankommen, sonst wirds zu voll, will unbedingt pfannkuchen essen)
danach freie wahl der rückfahrt (dh/fr oder pussy) mit treffen dirk, ca 1500 bei teufelsmühle.

grüße ausm büro


----------



## DIRK SAYS (16. März 2008)

1500 an der Mühle oder am Turm?


----------



## mw1774 (16. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> 1500 an der Mühle oder am Turm?



turm!, gibts da nen unterschied?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. März 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> vorschlag:
> treffpunkt 0900 bad herrenalb penny/lidl oder bahnhof
> dann direkter weg (gaistal oder rißwasen) zur grünhütte (wir sollten bis 1200 dort ankommen, sonst wirds zu voll, will unbedingt pfannkuchen essen)
> danach freie wahl der rückfahrt (dh/fr oder pussy) mit treffen dirk, ca 1500 bei teufelsmühle.
> ...


das hört sich doch gut an!!!
Geht der Umwerfer??


----------



## andi1969 (16. März 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> vorschlag:
> treffpunkt 0900 bad herrenalb penny/lidl oder bahnhof
> dann direkter weg (gaistal oder rißwasen) zur grünhütte (wir sollten bis 1200 dort ankommen, sonst wirds zu voll, will unbedingt pfannkuchen essen)
> danach freie wahl der rückfahrt (dh/fr oder pussy) mit treffen dirk, ca 1500 bei teufelsmühle.
> ...



Gut gut Mädels hört sich gut an


----------



## wookie (16. März 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> turm!, gibts da nen unterschied?



vielleicht meint er die Plotzsägmühle oder Plotzsägmühl?


----------



## mw1774 (16. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> das hört sich doch gut an!!!
> Geht der Umwerfer??



....flutscht wie ne unterhose....
vielen dank felix!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. März 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> turm!, gibts da nen unterschied?



200m ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. März 2008)

Hat von euch Helden des Internets mal einer die Wetterprognose für Freitag parat? Sieht nicht so gut aus, oder?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (17. März 2008)

Ohne Worte.... 






Wobei alle Vorhersagen über 3 Tage hinaus man in die Tonne koppen kann, aber auch wenns nur annähernd so wird wäre es schon bescheiden!!!!


----------



## speedygonzales (17. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Hat von euch Helden des Internets mal einer die Wetterprognose für Freitag parat? Sieht nicht so gut aus, oder?



Vorhersage für den 21.03.2008
Astronomische Daten Sonnenaufgang: 	06:28 Ortszeit
Sonnenuntergang: 18:40 Ortszeit
Sonnenscheindauer (meteorologisch): 	ca. 0h

Wettervorhersage
Zeitraum: 	Morgens 	Mittags 	Abends 	Mehr?

Wetter Hilfe 	Regen 	leichter Schnee-Regen 	bedeckt 	bedeckt 	Schauer 	Regen - Schauer
Temperatur Hilfe 	  	2 °C 	  	4 °C 	  	3 °C
   - Minimum 	1°C, gefühlt wie -5 °C
   - Maximum 	4°C, gefühlt wie 1 °C
Niederschlag Hilfe 	  	  	  	  	  	 
   - Risiko 	  	90 % 	  	90 % 	  	90 %
   - Menge 	11.2- 13.2  l/m2
Wind Hilfe 	  	  	  	  	  	 
   - Richtung 	SÃ¼d-West 	SÃ¼d-West 	SÃ¼d-West 	SÃ¼d-West 	West 	West
   - Geschwindigkeit 	  	27 km/h 	  	17 km/h 	  	16 km/h
   - Stärke 	  	4 bft 	  	3 bft 	  	3 bft
   - Böen 	  	38 km/h 	  	23 km/h 	  	22 km/h
Luftdruck Hilfe 	  	984 hPa 	  	981 hPa 	  	982 hPa
Relative Feuchte Hilfe 	  	99 % 	  	93 % 	  	96 %


----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. März 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Vorhersage für den 21.03.2008
> Astronomische Daten Sonnenaufgang: 	06:28 Ortszeit
> Sonnenuntergang: 18:40 Ortszeit
> Sonnenscheindauer (meteorologisch): 	ca. 0h
> ...



 Pussyalarm


----------



## speedygonzales (17. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Pussyalarm



och bei schlechten Wetter treffen wir und in ein See, machen den Grill an, kaufen ein Kasten Bier und grillen ein paar Osterhassen..


----------



## andi1969 (17. März 2008)

......laut Kachelmann Wetter haben wir trocken aber kalt im SWAWA am Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (17. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ......laut Kachelmann Wetter haben wir trocken aber kalt im SWAWA am Freitag



Kachelmann


----------



## Curtado (17. März 2008)

Daumen drücken!!!


----------



## Eike. (17. März 2008)

Wär doch schön wenn man sich aus den verschiedenen Vorhersagen die richtige raussuchen könnte 
Im Moment sieht es wirklich nicht gut aus aber das kann sich auch schnell wieder ändern. Ich drück euch die Daumen.


----------



## MTBDave (18. März 2008)

Die Tendenz macht jedenfalls keinen Mut.... 

Denke das wird nichts... ...für mich jedenfalls bei dem Wetter nich


----------



## andi1969 (18. März 2008)

*Das entscheiden wir am Donnerstag Abend jeh nach Wetterlage... *hier wurde auch Regen vorhergesagt und ich sehe seit 2Tagen nichts davon Werft nicht gleich die Bikes ins Korn......


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. März 2008)

Laut donnerwetter.de gibts am Freitag Sonne und Schnee. Ist doch ne tolle Kombination.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (18. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Laut donnerwetter.de gibts am Freitag Sonne und Schnee. Ist doch ne tolle Kombination.



Genau, die perfekte Kombination für's Sofa. Ich bin für Freitag raus.


----------



## andi1969 (18. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Laut donnerwetter.de gibts am Freitag Sonne und Schnee. Ist doch ne tolle Kombination.



Tja so langsam schwindet mein Optimismus  so ein $hit


----------



## knoflok (18. März 2008)

also ... 

mädels...

so wird das aber nixx...

grüße
knoflok


----------



## DIRK SAYS (18. März 2008)

Wenigstens einer sollte am Freitag an der Mühle stehen. Sonst kann ich auch rüber in die Pfalz fahren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (19. März 2008)

Gibt es jetzt schon einen festen Treffpunkt mit Uhrzeit für diejenigen die mit ´m Auto kommen??? 

Es gibt doch eigentlich nur schlechte Kleidung und kein schlechtes Wetter!

Grüße Harry


----------



## mw1774 (19. März 2008)

laut wetter.de gibts am fr in bad herrenalb 99% regen, zwischen 3 und 6 grad, sonnenscheindauer 0.00 std. und windgeschwindigkeiten bis 69km/h   

wir sind definitiv raus, muss eh das ganze we arbeiten   bei dem wetter lohnt es sich ja sogar....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. März 2008)

Laut donnerwetter.de Sonne und Gewitterneigung sowie kalt. Was will man mehr?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (19. März 2008)

laßt uns Donnerstagabend fest entscheiden ob die Runde starte oder nicht!!


----------



## Oskar1974 (19. März 2008)

DNF


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. März 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> DNF


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. März 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Gibt es jetzt schon einen festen Treffpunkt mit Uhrzeit für diejenigen die mit ´m Auto kommen???
> 
> Es gibt doch eigentlich nur schlechte Kleidung und kein schlechtes Wetter!
> 
> Grüße Harry



9 Uhr Pennymarkt Ortsteingang Bad Herrenalb auf der linken Seite.
Heute Abend wird entschieden ob gefahren wird.


----------



## Messerharry (20. März 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> DNF



Meint er vielleicht DNF = doch nicht fahren ???


----------



## wookie (20. März 2008)

DNF = Did Not Finish

oder

Defense Nuclear Facilities
Duke Nukem Forever
Do Not Freeze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (20. März 2008)

noch mehr Wortspielereien ? 

DNF = Dicke Nutten Fic..n? 
       = Dünn Nicht Fett 
       = Durch Nürnberg Fahren - ist aber nen´riesen Umweg 


Duke Nukem Forever - gefällt mir eigentlich am besten, hab´s auf N 64, 1. u. 2. Teil.

Aber ich glaube es hat was mit Radfahren zu tun!

Jetz aber wieder ernshaft, BH/ Penny um 9.00 auch bei miesem Wetter???


Stell mich dann darauf ein.

@Wookie: Bringst du die Kurbel mal mit?

Grüße Harry


----------



## wookie (20. März 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> @Wookie: Bringst du die Kurbel mal mit?


Wenn es keinen *DNF *gibt, komme ich und bringe sie mit!


----------



## speedygonzales (20. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


>



RTFM!

SCNR


----------



## Jürgen_KA (20. März 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> DNF = Did Not Finish
> 
> oder
> 
> ...



Da fehlen noch einige.


----------



## Eike. (20. März 2008)

In diesem Fall trifft doch sowieso eher DNS zu  Did Not Start
Aber um mal wieder was positives reinzubringen, mein Hardtail scheint endlich zu funktionieren  Jetzt kann das Techniktrainieren losgehen


----------



## wookie (20. März 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Jetzt kann das Techniktrainieren losgehen



morgen mit dem hardtail ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (20. März 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> morgen mit dem hardtail ?



Ne ich bin ja sowieso nicht dabei, heute abend gehts gen Süden (aber nicht weit genug  )
Hier könnt ihr euch live anschauen wies im Albtal ausschaut. Zur Orientierung: Die Teufelsmühle ist hinter dem rechten Buckel.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (20. März 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Duke Nukem Forever - gefällt mir eigentlich am besten, hab´s auf N 64, 1. u. 2. Teil.



Duke Nukem *Forever* wird seit 1997 jedes Jahr auf's neue angekündigt, erschienen ist es bisher allerdings nicht und wird wohl auch nie erscheinen (Vaporware). 

Wenn du das Spiel hast, dann hast du wohl den Server von 3D Realms gehackt.


----------



## specialist (20. März 2008)

Hallo Leute, hübscher Fred...bin nach zwei Jahren Babypause wieder am Start, zwar langsam aber ausbaufähig.
Ich hätte auch Lust mitzufahren, wenn sich eine Grüppchen  dazu entscheidet am Fr. loszufahren.
Das Wetter ist doch egal...

Grüsse
specialist


----------



## Messerharry (20. März 2008)

Ne, hab die Nintendo Teile 1+2.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (20. März 2008)

Los! Nägel mit Köpfen. Wie siehts aus?


----------



## specialist (20. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Los! Nägel mit Köpfen. Wie siehts aus?



ich wär dabei!


----------



## Curtado (20. März 2008)

Ich bin raus !! -zu kalt und zu nass für mich


----------



## Oskar1974 (20. März 2008)

DNF  
was man mit eine paar Buchstaben alles so erreichen kann, echt lustig  
Wollte eigentlich nur für morgen absagen. 
Denke es wird wohl zu schlechtes Wetter.
Wenn ich schon nass werde, (ne Hausrunde werde ich auf jeden Fall drehen) möchte ich wenigstens schnell zu Hause sein.
Falls jemand Lust hat ?!
Wenn ich dennoch aufbrechen solltet, wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß.

Pat


----------



## Messerharry (20. März 2008)

Ich sage jetzt auch ab. 
Werde bei mir zu Hause ne Runde drehen.
Wenn es wieder aufwärts geht mit dem Wetter möchte ich mich aber auf alle Fälle mal zu einer BM Tour anschließen. 

Grüße Harry


----------



## andi1969 (20. März 2008)

Bringt Morgen nichts *Unwetterwarnung *und oben ist alles verschneit....und bei ca70kmh Böhen bei ca.0° macht das keinen Spass und ist einfach zu gefährlich.
*Ich sag die Tour ab..... Punk*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (20. März 2008)

also ich glaub das wird nix, ist ja total gefährlich da im wald bei so starkem wind


----------



## rohstrugel (20. März 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> also ich glaub das wird nix, ist ja total gefährlich da im wald bei so starkem wind


wookie, du müsstest doch wissen, dass es nachts beim BM noch gefährlicher ist


----------



## Deleted 4120 (20. März 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Bringt Morgen nichts *Unwetterwarnung *und oben ist alles verschneit....und bei ca70kmh Böhen bei ca.0° macht das keinen Spass und ist einfach zu gefährlich.
> *Ich sag die Tour ab..... Punk*


gute Entscheidung!!!! Ich denke für ne Hausrunde reichts auf jedenfall, aber bei der Anfahrt sollte es sich doch lohnen und das Wetter auch mitspielen. Beim nächsten Termin hat dann bestimmt auch Dirk und Eike mehr Zeit!

Wie wärs mit Samstag 03.05. als neuen Termin, Wetter dürfte dann ja wesentlich besser/wärmer sein???


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. März 2008)

Samstag ist bei mir meistens schlecht.


----------



## wookie (21. März 2008)

rohstrugel schrieb:


> wookie, du müsstest doch wissen, dass es nachts beim BM noch gefährlicher ist



meinst du? - bei guter beleuchtung und gutem wetter ist es bestimmt harmloser als heute am tage.  

http://www.ruhestein.de/html/webcam.htm

... und der meiste schnee soll noch kommen. na das wäre ja eine schöne schieberei geworden ...


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. März 2008)

Wie geil, die Papas sind schon wach   !!

Das hätte heute mal gar keinen Sinn gegeben!!! Wenn ich mir das Regenradar anschaue was da noch aus Richtung Frankreich kommt und man sich insbesondere den 3h loop noch anschaut, nenene 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Laßt uns mal einen Ausweichtermin überlegen!! Im April kann ich leider nur an dem Sonntag 13.4.! Dirk wäre Dir an einem Sonntag lieber????


----------



## Curtado (21. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wie geil, die Papas sind schon wach   !!
> 
> Das hätte heute mal gar keinen Sinn gegeben!!! Wenn ich mir das Regenradar anschaue was da noch aus Richtung Frankreich kommt und man sich insbesondere den 3h loop noch anschaut, nenene
> 
> ...



Ja, leider 

Achtung am 27/04 ist die VTT in Lembach !!


----------



## Eike. (21. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Samstag 03.05. als neuen Termin, Wetter dürfte dann ja wesentlich besser/wärmer sein???



Ähhhh in der Woche bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht da (Gaaaaaardasee)


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. März 2008)

*Nächster Versuch Sonntag 13.04. Abfahrt 9 Uhr in Bad Herrenalb?? 
Wer hätte Zeit??*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. März 2008)

Ich


----------



## Eike. (21. März 2008)

Dabei


----------



## andi1969 (21. März 2008)

Langweilig .....DABEI


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. März 2008)

DAS wollt ich hören!!!

Also der Pumuckl meint:
*
Sonntag 13.04. Abfahrt 9 Uhr in Bad Herrenalb am Pennymarkt*

Treffpunkt ist HIER 
Tourverlauf: Bad Herrenalb, Grünhütte (Pfannkuchenessen), Wildseemoortrail, Plattentrail, Teufelsmühle, BM, Bad Herrenalb


----------



## DIRK SAYS (21. März 2008)

Sehr gut. Da werd ich von Anfang bis Ende dabei sein. Ihr könnt mir in der Grünhütte ja schon mal das Essen bestellen, dass es fertig ist, bis ich oben bin.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. März 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Da werd ich von Anfang bis Ende dabei sein. Ihr könnt mir in der Grünhütte ja schon mal das Essen bestellen, dass es fertig ist, bis ich oben bin.



Oder Sauerstoffzelt???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (22. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Oder Sauerstoffzelt???



Ich hasse Camping.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (22. März 2008)

Die offizielle Tourausschreibung!!

Ich dachte mir der Übersichtshalber warum nicht einfach mal die LMB Funktion des Forums nutzen.

Also brav eintragen!!


----------



## specialist (22. März 2008)

Hab mich mal eingetragen. Bin Deutscher, leider kein Brasilianer- kann aber ein paar Brocken Portugiesisch.
90%ige Wahrscheinlichkeit!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (24. März 2008)

Es wird doch nicht bei 5 Mitfahrern bleiben???  

Andy (ok, Du hast ja schon gewunken ), Patrick, Michael, Jürgen, Speedy, Tom, etc??? Habt ihr alle keine Zeit???


----------



## iTom (24. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Es wird doch nicht bei 5 Mitfahrern bleiben???
> 
> Andy (ok, Du hast ja schon gewunken ), Patrick, Michael, Jürgen, Speedy, Tom, etc??? Habt ihr alle keine Zeit???



am 13.04 kann ich nach derzeitigem Stand nicht. Familärer Anlass...


----------



## Jürgen_KA (24. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Es wird doch nicht bei 5 Mitfahrern bleiben???
> 
> Andy (ok, Du hast ja schon gewunken ), Patrick, Michael, Jürgen, Speedy, Tom, etc??? Habt ihr alle keine Zeit???



Ich hab da ein Problem mit 13.04 und *Last Minute*, ist ja noch ein bisschen Zeit bis dahin. OK, trotzdem eingetragen.


----------



## Messerharry (24. März 2008)

Meine Planung kann ich nicht so weit im voraus treffen. 
Wenn nichts wesentliches anliegt bin ich dabei. 
Werde das aber kurzfristig entscheiden.

Grüße Harry


----------



## andi1969 (24. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Andy (ok, Du hast ja schon gewunken ), Patrick, Michael, Jürgen, Speedy, Tom, etc??? Habt ihr alle keine Zeit???



Nö hab mich ganz braf angemeldet


----------



## Joerg_1969 (24. März 2008)

Na ihr seid mir vielleicht ein paar Helden  

Irgendwie scheint ihr (hey Pumuckl, du kannst dich da ruhig angesprochen fühlen) nicht mehr mit mir fahren zu wollen... Die Terminwahl paßt bei mir leider wieder wie die Faust auf's Auge. An dem Wochenende bin ich aller Vorraussicht nach auf der schwäbischen Alb unterwegs.
Aber dafür trainiere ich jetzt heimlich, und dann, bei der nächsten Tour...

Bis demnächst dann,
Jörg


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Na ihr seid mir vielleicht ein paar Helden
> 
> Irgendwie scheint ihr (hey Pumuckl, du kannst dich da ruhig angesprochen fühlen) nicht mehr mit mir fahren zu wollen... Die Terminwahl paßt bei mir leider wieder wie die Faust auf's Auge. An dem Wochenende bin ich aller Vorraussicht nach auf der schwäbischen Alb unterwegs.
> Aber dafür trainiere ich jetzt heimlich, und dann, bei der nächsten Tour...
> ...


Falscher Blickwinkel, DU willst nicht mehr mit UNS fahren  !!! Mensch Jörg, was bist Du denn auch immer so verplant?? Mußt Dich das nächste mal wenns um die Terminwahl geht, schneller zu Wort melden  !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. März 2008)

Hmmm, vielleicht leide ich doch unter Freizeitstreß?


----------



## Deleted 4120 (25. März 2008)

Joerg_1969 schrieb:


> Hmmm, vielleicht leide ich doch unter Freizeitstreß?


Das Umstimmen war ja einfach  !!!


----------



## Joerg_1969 (25. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Das Umstimmen war ja einfach  !!!



Wie ich daheim immer denke (sagen würde ich mich das ja nie trauen  ): Du hast recht und ich meine Ruhe  

Aber mal im Ernst, ich bin halt leicht beeinflussbar. Speedy hat mich jetzt dazu gebracht, nach einem Rad zu suchen, mit dem ich breitere Reifen fahren kann, damit Dirk meine Schläuche flicken kann


----------



## mw1774 (28. März 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> *Nächster Versuch Sonntag 13.04. Abfahrt 9 Uhr in Bad Herrenalb??
> Wer hätte Zeit??*



wir sind leider bei so einer konfirmation eingeladen (patenkind usw...)
würde lieber mit euch biken..


----------



## Deleted 4120 (28. März 2008)

mw1774 schrieb:


> wir sind leider bei so einer konfirmation eingeladen (patenkind usw...)
> würde lieber mit euch biken..


Schade, sehr schade sogar!!!  
Wie so oft: beim nächsten Mal!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (29. März 2008)

Nochmal zur Guidefrage unserer Brasilianertour. Ich habe den Termin zwar reingestellt, meine Ortskenntnisse sind dort oben aber sehr beschränkt, sprich ich müsste an jeder Kreuzung die Karte zücken!!

Wookie oder Eike macht Ihr das?? Oder sonst eine/r deren/dessen Ortskenntnisse besser sind als meine??


----------



## Eike. (29. März 2008)

Zur Grünhütte hin kenn ich mich auch net aus. Aber falls sich kein Local findet kann ich zur Not einen Track bauen und das GPS mitnehmen.


----------



## rossi-v (2. April 2008)

Hallo, zusammen ich wohne seit 1. Apr. in Karlsruhe.

am 13.4. 9:00 (sehr früh) hab ich Zeit & würde gern mitfahren, hab mich schon angemeldet, Ortskenntnisse sind gleich null, hätte aber nen Garmin 205 GPS.

Könnt Ihr was zur Streckenlänge & Höhenmeter & Zeitumfang sagen.

freue mich

mfg
rossi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (2. April 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> Hallo, zusammen ich wohne seit 1. Apr. in Karlsruhe.
> 
> am 13.4. 9:00 (sehr früh) hab ich Zeit & würde gern mitfahren, hab mich schon angemeldet, Ortskenntnisse sind gleich null, hätte aber nen Garmin 205 GPS.
> 
> ...


9 Uhr hat den Hintergrund:
das wir den ganzen Tag nutzen möchten, sprich Tagestour rechtzeitig in der Grünhütte sein wollen, zwecks Sitzplatz und um dort eine Kleinigkeit zu Essen (Geld nicht vergessen!!) und uns so lange wie möglich gegenseitig auf den Sack zu gehen

Zu den Tourdaten: 
Dauer: Tagestour, k.A. wann wir zurück sein werden, denke Spätnachmittag
HM: 1000 werden es bestimmt
KM: 50???
alles nur ganz grobe Schätzungen!!! keine Gewähr!!!  Solltest in der Grünhütte genug Essen, dann kann nichts passieren!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. April 2008)

Hi,



rossi-v schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr was zur Streckenlänge & Höhenmeter & Zeitumfang sagen.



Warum wir so früh losfahren hat der ehrenwerte pumuckl ja schon erklärt. Die letzte Tour in der Gegend sah so aus:







Tempo wird eher gemächlich werden.

Wobei ich vorher noch *dringend* ins Trainingslager muss.

Sorry noch mal an alle, dass ihr am Wattkopf auch mich warten musstet.


----------



## Eike. (2. April 2008)

Da seit ihr aber nicht von Bad Herrenalb gestartet, das liegt ja schon auf 360m.
@rossi-v
Herzlich Willkommen in Karlsruhe.
Der Hauptanstieg von BH auf die Hochebene hat etwa 650hm und danach geht es auch immer wieder hoch und runter, Pumuckls Schätzung von ca 1000hm dürfte ganz gut hinkommen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (2. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Da seit ihr aber nicht von Bad Herrenalb gestartet, das liegt ja schon auf 360m.



Doch, schon. Vielleicht hat Patrick nicht richtig genullt. Die Tour ging: Bad Herrenalb über Bernstein, Teufelsmühle (nicht ganz hoch), Grünhütte, Bad Herrenalb.


----------



## Eike. (2. April 2008)

Ah ja deswegen fehlt auch obenraus was. Die Teufelsmühle liegt ja über 900 und das Profil kommt nichtmal an 800 ran.


----------



## matou (2. April 2008)

> Nächster Versuch Sonntag 13.04. Abfahrt 9 Uhr in Bad Herrenalb??
> Wer hätte Zeit??



Ich bin dabei - war echt lustig am Sonntag! Mit Guidekenntnissen kann ich nur bedingt aufdwarten - alles was in östlicher Richtung über Langmartskopf und Teufelsmühle hinaus geht hab ich noch nicht (auf dem Rad) gesehen...

Gruss René


----------



## rossi-v (2. April 2008)

hej,

super klingt alles top.

bis 13.4 noch ein paar details über mich,ich bin 26 Jahre & komme aus Eggenstein

fahrt ihr auch kommendes Wochenende, z.b. in KA?

mfg
rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. April 2008)

Wenn es nicht regnet ja.


----------



## rossi-v (2. April 2008)

Treffpunkt wäre?


----------



## Eike. (3. April 2008)

Das kannst du dir frei aussuchen. Wenn du mit dem Fahrrad anfährst lieg ich quasi am Weg und wir könnten uns zB am HBF treffen und dann zusammen durch den Oberwald zum Wattkopf fahren. Wenn du mit dem Auto kommst ist es sinnvoller du fährst direkt zum Hedwigshof und parkst da.
Im Moment sind die Vorhersagen für das Wochenende allerdings sehr bescheiden. Der einzige Tag der einiermaßen trocken sein soll ist der Freitag.


----------



## matou (3. April 2008)

> Der einzige Tag der einiermaßen trocken sein soll ist der Freitag.



Das wär doch was - ich will Morgen wieder mit dem Rad ins Büro fahren und dann wieder einen kleine Wattkopfrunde drehen - Start wäre bei mir wieder gegen 16:15.

Ich hoffe nur - dass heute wenigstens die DHL Packstation beliefert wird und ich meine Sattelstütze bekommen.

Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (3. April 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Das wÃ¤r doch was - ich will Morgen wieder mit dem Rad ins BÃ¼ro fahren und dann wieder einen kleine Wattkopfrunde drehen - Start wÃ¤re bei mir wieder gegen 16:15.
> 
> Ich hoffe nur - dass heute wenigstens die DHL Packstation beliefert wird und ich meine SattelstÃ¼tze bekommen.
> 
> Gruss RenÃ©



Na so ein Zufall  Aber diesmal sind wÃ¤rmere Klamotten angesagt als letzte Woche  
Hier in Karlsruhe hab ich Ã¼brigens schon einen Postboten gesehen, hat vor meinem Fenster FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckspause gemacht  Oder vielleicht wars ja auch nur ein Streikposten 
Meine FifeTen Bikeschuhe sind gestern gekommen aber leider ein bischen zu klein  Hat jemand Interesse am 2007er Modell in GrÃ¶Ãe 41,5 (fÃ¤llt etwa wie 42 aus) bevor ich sie zurÃ¼ckschicke? War das letzte Paar bei Hibike fÃ¼r 79,90â¬.


----------



## wookie (3. April 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Das wär doch was - ich will Morgen wieder mit dem Rad ins Büro fahren und dann wieder einen kleine Wattkopfrunde drehen - Start wäre bei mir wieder gegen 16:15.
> 
> Ich hoffe nur - dass heute wenigstens die DHL Packstation beliefert wird und ich meine Sattelstütze bekommen.
> 
> Gruss René



Fährst du auf dem Web zur Arbeit am Albgaubad (beim Watz) richtung/im Albtaal am Wattkopf vorbei?

Oder ist das nicht deine Strecke?


----------



## matou (3. April 2008)

@Eike
Hab meine Jacke auch noch hier liegen  solange es nicht regnet passt es ja.
Wir können uns ja wieder am Bahnhof treffen - 16:15?




> Fährst du auf dem Web zur Arbeit am Albgaubad (beim Watz) richtung/im Albtaal am Wattkopf vorbei?
> 
> Oder ist das nicht deine Strecke?



Ja, da komm ich vorbei - ist aber erst das zweite Mal, dass ich mit dem Rad ins Büro fahre - bisher sah die Strecke so aus:
- Etzenrot am Sohl vorbei zum Bahnhof Busenbach 
- an der Pforzheimer Strasse entlang bis Ettlingen
- an der Herrenalberstrasse (L561) entlang bis zum Bahnhof


Gruss René


----------



## Eike. (3. April 2008)

matou schrieb:


> @Eike
> Hab meine Jacke auch noch hier liegen  solange es nicht regnet passt es ja.
> Wir können uns ja wieder am Bahnhof treffen - 16:15?



Mache mer, wenns net regnet


----------



## wookie (3. April 2008)

matou schrieb:


> Ja, da komm ich vorbei - ist aber erst das zweite Mal, dass ich mit dem Rad ins Büro fahre - bisher sah die Strecke so aus:
> - Etzenrot am Sohl vorbei zum Bahnhof Busenbach
> - an der Pforzheimer Strasse entlang bis Ettlingen
> - an der Herrenalberstrasse (L561) entlang bis zum Bahnhof
> ...



vielleicht treffen wir uns mal zufällig. das ist auch mein weg zur arbeit.


----------



## mw1774 (3. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> vielleicht treffen wir uns mal zufällig. das ist auch mein weg zur arbeit.



ihr seid im falschen fred...... 

-> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271318


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (4. April 2008)

& seit Ihr heute gefahren?
ich war bis 18 uhr in der Firma



rossi


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2008)

Jupp. Das Wetter war zar net berauschend aber geregnet hats auch nicht. Ich war überrascht wieviele Leute zu Fuß oder mit irgendeiner Form von zwei Rädern unterwegs waren.
Übrigens für die Freunde komischer Statistiken: Wir sind am 4.4.08 (was ja zwei mal vier ist) um viertel nach Vier losgefahren und hatten am Ende laut meinem HAC 444hm


----------



## Eike. (6. April 2008)

Noch eine Woche dann kommt der nÃ¤chste Versuch des Sturms auf die GrÃ¼nhÃ¼tte formerly known as "Jahresabschlusstour 2007" durchzuziehen 
Damit nicht jeder einzeln fahren muss wÃ¤re es ja sinnvoll Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden. Deswegen schonmal von mir die Frage: hat noch jemand einen Platz im Auto ab Karlsruhe frei bzw. fÃ¤hrt noch jemand mit der Bahn nach BH? Dann kÃ¶nnen wir zusammen eine Gruppen-Tageskarte fÃ¼r 13â¬ nehmen. Abfahrt in Karlsruhe ist dann um 8:10.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (6. April 2008)

Ich glaub, bei Kleinwagenfahrern gewinnst Du mit dem Vorschlag keinen Krieg.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Noch eine Woche dann kommt der nÃ¤chste Versuch des Sturms auf die GrÃ¼nhÃ¼tte formerly known as "Jahresabschlusstour 2007" durchzuziehen
> Damit nicht jeder einzeln fahren muss wÃ¤re es ja sinnvoll Fahrgemeinschaften zu bilden. Deswegen schonmal von mir die Frage: hat noch jemand einen Platz im Auto ab Karlsruhe frei bzw. fÃ¤hrt noch jemand mit der Bahn nach BH? Dann kÃ¶nnen wir zusammen eine Gruppen-Tageskarte fÃ¼r 13â¬ nehmen. Abfahrt in Karlsruhe ist dann um 8:10.



Bahn oder MFG: beides machbar - sprechen wir spÃ¤testens am Samstag ab!
Dritte MÃ¶glichkeit: Radln!!


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Bahn oder MFG: beides machbar - sprechen wir spätestens am Samstag ab!
> Dritte Möglichkeit: Radln!!



Um 7 Uhr das Albtal hoch, ne is klar


----------



## wookie (7. April 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Dritte Möglichkeit: Radln!!


würde ab marxzell mitfahren


----------



## Schwarzspecht (7. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> würde ab marxzell mitfahren



Na siehste, Eike, es geht doch ...


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2008)

1. is der nicht ganz normaaaaal  der macht das ja jeden Tach und 2. hat der ja schon die halbe Miete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. April 2008)

Bleibts dabei, erst nach Blaubeerkuchenhausen und heimwärts noch beim BM vorbei zu fahren?


----------



## wookie (7. April 2008)

nicht nur die halbe miete. von marxzell/pfaffenrot bis zum penny in BH sind es gerade mal 7 km

vom karlsruhe marktplatz bis BH sind es fast 35 km


----------



## andi1969 (7. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> 1. is der nicht ganz normaaaaal  der macht das ja jeden Tach und 2. hat der ja schon die halbe Miete



...Nönö Eike der is einfach wookie  ......


----------



## kermit* (7. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bleibts dabei, erst nach Blaubeerkuchenhausen und heimwärts noch beim BM vorbei zu fahren?



Will/Muss auch unbedingt mal wieder BM fahren, aber bei Schnee ist das vielleicht doch ein wenig zu abenteuerlich, aber davon gibts an der Teufelsmühle im Moment wohl noch einigen, oder?  

Wie schauts denn mit der restlichen Tour am 17.4 aus? Ist die auch bei Schnee halbwegs fahrbar?

Ich bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich mitkommen kann (Kondition schwindet wegen Bäh-Wetter), aber wenn, dann hätte ich noch einen Platz im Auto frei.


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bleibts dabei, erst nach Blaubeerkuchenhausen und heimwärts noch beim BM vorbei zu fahren?



Das Teufelsloch mindestens. Ich fahr doch nicht auf Asphalt oder Schotter da runter.

Nachtrag: Schnee dürfte eigentlich kein Problem sein. Im Moment liegt nicht allzu viel Webcam und über die Woche wirds wohl eher wieder wärmer.
Nachtrag²: Ha! Einmal im Leben war ich schneller als wookie


----------



## wookie (7. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Bleibts dabei, erst nach Blaubeerkuchenhausen und heimwärts noch beim BM vorbei zu fahren?



und dann, so richtig pralll und vollgefressen, mit felsen zusammenstoßen und explodieren. - das hinterlässt hässliche blaue flecken.



kermit* schrieb:


> Will/Muss auch unbedingt mal wieder BM fahren, aber bei Schnee ist das vielleicht doch ein wenig zu abenteuerlich, ...


irgendwo im internet geistert ein video rum vom besame mucho im schnee:





guggst du hier:
http://www.ruhestein.de/html/webcam.htm
da liegt immernoch schnee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> irgendwo im internet geistert ein video rum vom besame mucho im schnee:



Wow. Die Typen sind ja mal die Prototypen von Anti-Pussies. Respekt, mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (8. April 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> (...) Wie schauts denn mit der restlichen Tour am 17.4 aus? Ist die auch bei Schnee halbwegs fahrbar? (...)



Besteht denn im großen und ganzen Einigkeit über den genauen Termin für die Grünhüttentour? So zwischen 17.3. und 17.4 sind ja fast alle Tage genannt! Ich dachte eigentlich am Sonntag, 13.04.2008, 9 Uhr ab Bahnhof Herrenalb ...

Und fährt ausser mir dann noch ein BM-Verweigerer (oder -Schieber/Träger) mit?


----------



## Eike. (8. April 2008)

Ich glaub du hast das mit dem Stammtischtermin durcheinander gebracht  Die Tour findet wenn das Wetter mitmacht (danach sieht es ja ausnahmsweise mal aus) am 13.4 um 0900 ab BH Penny statt.



> Und fährt ausser mir dann noch ein BM-Verweigerer (oder -Schieber/Träger) mit?


Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher 

@kermit
Den BM hast du doch auch gepackt, da wird dich das bischen rumfahren auf der Hochebene auch net fertig machen. Falls du mitkommst würde ich gerne wieder deine Shuttle-Dienste in Anspruch nehmen  Von den anderen Kleinwagenfahrern will mich ja keiner mitnehmen


----------



## kermit* (8. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast das mit dem Stammtischtermin durcheinander gebracht  Die Tour findet wenn das Wetter mitmacht (danach sieht es ja ausnahmsweise mal aus) am 13.4 um 0900 ab BH Penny statt.
> 
> 
> Da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher
> ...



Jo sorry, da hab ich wohl wirklich die Termine etwas durcheinander gebracht... 
Jetzt fällt mir grad auf, dass der 13.4 ja schon DIESES Wochenende ist  ! 
Laut wetter.de solls am Sonntag regnen, aber wir haben ja erst Dienstag, da wird sich das noch ein paar Mal ändern.

Du kannst natürlich wieder mitfahren, Eike, diesmal sogar ohne Umleitungen!


----------



## matou (8. April 2008)

Ich bin faul...ich werde am So mit der Bahn von Etzenrot bis BH fahren...vielleichts trifft man sich ja schon in der Bahn!



> Und fährt ausser mir dann noch ein BM-Verweigerer (oder -Schieber/Träger) mit?



Da ich im Moment fahrtechnisch noch nicht so fit bin - werde ich mir den BM zwar antun aber zur Not halt tragen.


Gruss René


----------



## andi1969 (8. April 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Und fährt ausser mir dann noch ein BM-Verweigerer (oder -Schieber/Träger) mit?



Ich Ich Ich   
Bin doch nicht Lebensmüde


----------



## Jürgen_KA (8. April 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Und fährt ausser mir dann noch ein BM-Verweigerer (oder -Schieber/Träger) mit?



Die können mir alle den BM runter rutschen, ich fahre außen rum.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Die können mir alle den BM runter rutschen, ich fahre außen rum.



Du mußt ja diesen Monat wieder jemanden für Deine Seite finden, oder? Die Tour am Sonntag ist ja bestens dafür geeignet, oder?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. April 2008)

Was mir grad auffällt: Andi sammelt Höhenmeter wie Eremiten Sexualbekanntschaften. 

*duckweg*


----------



## andi1969 (8. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was mir grad auffällt: Andi sammelt Höhenmeter wie Eremiten Sexualbekanntschaften.
> 
> *duckweg*



der Neid der Hm losen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> der Neid der Hm losen.....



Sag das nicht. Wenn ich alles zusammenkratze, was ich 2008 schon angehäuft habe, komme ich sicher auch auf ne dreistellige Zahl.


----------



## andi1969 (8. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sag das nicht. Wenn ich alles zusammenkratze, was ich 2008 schon angehäuft habe, komme ich sicher auch auf ne dreistellige Zahl.



BOOAA Dirk jetzt aber.....bist mir dicht auf den Fersen mir graut vor Dir


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> BOOAA Dirk jetzt aber.....bist mir dicht auf den Fersen mir graut vor Dir



Mit Bergziegen wie Dir kann ich nicht mithalten. Das sehe ich realistisch.


----------



## andi1969 (8. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


>



...ach auch noch einschleimen Herr Dirk... ok


----------



## iTom (8. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sag das nicht. Wenn ich alles zusammenkratze, was ich 2008 schon angehäuft habe, komme ich sicher auch auf ne dreistellige Zahl.



Durch das Fahren hast Du diese HM nicht zusammenbekommen 
...Die Gabel und das Federbein mehrmals am Abend im Keller zusammengedrückt, dabei die Hübe zusammengezählt...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (8. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Durch das Fahren hast Du diese HM nicht zusammenbekommen
> ...Die Gabel und das Federbein mehrmals am Abend im Keller zusammengedrückt, dabei die Hübe zusammengezählt...



Das jetzt vielleicht nicht, aber ... naja, ich schätze mal, ein Drittel war nicht gefahren sondern geschoben.


----------



## iTom (9. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Das jetzt vielleicht nicht, aber ... naja, ich schätze mal, ein Drittel war nicht gefahren sondern geschoben.



Wenn Du mit Deinem Fully oft Rampen hochfährst (Training) und Du dann nach nach ner Weile auf einem HT fährst, was meinst Du, wie Du dann die Berge/Hügel "hochfliegst". Da geht richtig die Post ab 
Dann bekommst Du ne richtige Pussy-Geschwindigkeit drauf


----------



## andi1969 (9. April 2008)

Was ist eigentlich mit den Brasilianern los..... *Schlapp, Müde ,Dickbäuchig...nicht fit* schlabberig...nicht Höhentauglich.... Zahnlose Tiger.....Ich geh in den Keller und vergieße Tränen der Verzweiflung


----------



## iTom (9. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den Brasilianern los..... *Schlapp, Müde ,Dickbäuchig...nicht fit* schlabberig...nicht Höhentauglich.... Zahnlose Tiger.....Ich geh in den Keller und vergieße Tränen der Verzweiflung



Ich fühle mich momentan etwas dickbäuchig. Bei diesem Dreckswetter kann man den Frust nur mit fressen beseitigen 
Immerhin habe ich mal ne Rampentour machen können am Eichelberg und Michaelsberg. Ringsrum bin ich auf ca. 34 KM gekommen bei ca. >1000Hm. Ich muß die Sache aber noch ein wenig optimieren.  Noch weniger KM bei noch mehr HM 
Mal kucken was machbar ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> ...Dann bekommst Du ne richtige Pussy-Geschwindigkeit drauf



Ob ich bei den Aussichten wirklich etwas ändern sollte?


----------



## wookie (10. April 2008)

der super-gau! gerade eben habe ich eine hiobsbotschaft bekommen. am 13.04 eine wichtige familien-sitzung. - na prost!

wird dan wohl nix mit grünhütte für mich.

könnt ihr es abschätzen, wann ihr am BM eintreffen werdet? vielleicht kann ich mich dan dort wieder der gruppe anschließen?


----------



## Eike. (10. April 2008)

Schwer zu sagen. Am besten du gibst jemandem deine Handynummer dann rufen wir an wenn wir wieder an der Grünhütte abfahren.
Im Moment sieht aber die Wettervorhersage von Stunde zu Stunde schlechter aus. Die letzten Tage is ja fürs Wochenende eine Besserung angekündigt worden aber bei Donnerwetter ist inzwischen von Gewittern die Rede  
Naja warten wir mal bis Samstag, bis dahin wechselt die Vorhersage wahrschenlich eh noch dreimal zwischen super Sonnentag und Überschwemmung.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. April 2008)

Bin nun endlich aus den Untiefen des outta space zurück gekehrt ins Onlineleben, endlich, jetzt weiß ich wie sich ein Junky fühlen muß, wenn er OHNE dasteht!!!

Ich würde Sonntag auch um 8:10 mit der Bahn fahren, hatte dann aber vor im Anschluß der Tour zurückzuradeln. Einzelfahrt kostet 3,50 meine ich.

Lt. Kachelmannwetter für Bad Wildbad sieht es doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, für Waldbronn sogar noch besser, mit Sonne


----------



## andi1969 (10. April 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Lt. Kachelmannwetter für Bad Wildbad sieht es doch gar nicht so schlecht aus, für Waldbronn sogar noch besser, mit Sonne



Genau das hab ich auch gelesen....... sieht gar nicht so schlecht aus am Sonntag


----------



## rossi-v (10. April 2008)

Ich vermute aber wir werden bei 15°C im Schlamm versinken, das trocknet doch nicht mehr. 

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oskar1974 (10. April 2008)

Jungs,

wie wäre es denn, wenn wir die Tour bei besserem Wetter fahren. Das Wetter soll auch für WE sehr unbeständig sein. 
Und aussehen wie ne Sau möchte ich auch nicht ( wollen ja was Essen gehen oder ?! )
Im Mai sieht es bestimmt besser aus !
Gruß
Pat


----------



## iTom (10. April 2008)

Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Jungs,
> 
> wie wäre es denn, wenn wir die Tour bei besserem Wetter fahren. Das Wetter soll auch für WE sehr unbeständig sein.
> Und aussehen wie ne Sau möchte ich auch nicht ( wollen ja was Essen gehen oder ?! )
> ...



Bei besserem Wetter ist ne gute Idee. Dann kann ich hoffentlich auch mitfahrn.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (10. April 2008)

Echt doof!!! Aber lasst uns mal bis Samstagabend warten wie's aussieht!! Wir verschieben sonst bis wir wieder bei der Jahresabschlußtour sind  !!


----------



## DIRK SAYS (10. April 2008)

Falls die Tour wegen schlechtem Wetter verschoben wird, können die Unerschrockenen ja immerhin mittags ne Runde BM spielen.


----------



## kermit* (10. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Falls die Tour wegen schlechtem Wetter verschoben wird, können die Unerschrockenen ja immerhin mittags ne Runde BM spielen.


Klingt auch gut


----------



## Eike. (11. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Falls die Tour wegen schlechtem Wetter verschoben wird, können die Unerschrockenen ja immerhin mittags ne Runde BM spielen.



Dann aber net ganz so früh. So toll, dass Horden von Wanderern unterwegs sind wird es ja sicher nicht.


----------



## andi1969 (11. April 2008)

...*geht doch Rennradfahren* sagt mal was ist los  will noch jemand sein Bike durch die Pfützen tragen, damits nicht dreckig wird  .....!!!!!!
Laut Wettervorhersage von Kachelmann und SWR wirds am Woe besser vom Wetter her.......


----------



## Eike. (11. April 2008)

Mit Pfützen hab ich kein Problem solange sie nicht beim Durchfahren nachgefüllt werden  Gerade kommt zum ersten mal seit Tagen die Sonne wieder durch  Also lasst uns einfach bis morgen abwarten. Dann gibt es eine einigermaßen zuverlässige Vorhersage und wenns nicht nach Regen aussieht bin ich dafür die Tour wie geplant zu fahren. Für alle die dann nicht mitkönnen oder wollen läuft die Grünhütte ja net weg


----------



## Schwarzspecht (11. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> ...*geht doch Rennradfahren* sagt mal was ist los  will noch jemand sein Bike durch die Pfützen tragen, damits nicht dreckig wird  .....!!!!!!
> Laut Wettervorhersage von Kachelmann und SWR wirds am Woe besser vom Wetter her.......



Also, mein Rad ist schon sehr dreckig - ich wäre nach wie vor dabei!


----------



## MTBDave (11. April 2008)

mein rad is zwad sauber, es dürstet aber nach dreck und schlamm  ...denke ich bin auch dabei wenns nicht schüttet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossi-v (11. April 2008)

ja ich bin so oder so dabei

rossi


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. April 2008)

Das Wetter wird Morgen leider nicht frühsommerlich, aber ich denke wir können getrost aufs Bike steigen. Wir werden nur sehr wahrscheinlich auf manchen Trials bei dem Regen der letzten Tage absaufen, aber sind wir *Pussies*???

Hier mal das Wetterdiagramm für den Sommerberg in Wildbad.


----------



## rossi-v (12. April 2008)

Von der Sonnenscheindauer her, sieht es doch ganz gut aus.
Temperaturen um 10°C sind akzeptabel.

rossi


----------



## Eike. (12. April 2008)

Seh ich auch so. Regen ist erst für den Abend vorhergesagt und der Vormittag soll ja sogar sonnig werden. Da lohnt sich wenigstens das viel zu frühe Aufstehen 
Ich werd allerdings gleich noch in die Stadt gehen und mir ein neues Schutzblech für vorne kaufen. Ständig den Dreck ins Gesicht bekommen macht auf Dauer keinen Spaß und knirscht so zwischen den Zähnen


----------



## rossi-v (12. April 2008)

Schmiedet Ihr morgen "Schutzbleche" ans Bike?


----------



## Eike. (12. April 2008)

Hoffentlich noch jemand außer mir sonst trete ich die Nachfolge von Speedy an 
Aber nennen wir es Schlammfänger, das klingt nicht so bieder. Oder für die Anhänger überflüssiger Anglizismen Mudguard, klingt noch viel cooler.


----------



## matou (12. April 2008)

> Schmiedet Ihr morgen "Schutzbleche" ans Bike?



Isch aabe doch garkeine Schuutzbleche...


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. April 2008)

Ich werds dranbasteln, wenn ichs find. Sonst hat die Google so häßliche Spritzer.


----------



## Joerg_1969 (12. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Ich werds dranbasteln, wenn ichs find. Sonst hat die Google so häßliche Spritzer.



Na ja, besser als schöne Spritzer im häßlichen Gesicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (12. April 2008)

Hi, der Harry hier.
Steht der Termin jetzt? 
9.00 BH Pennyparkplatz?
Ist der Parkplatz am Anfand oder am Ende von BH?
Bin dort schon lange nicht mehr durchgekommen.

Komme auch mit Matschfänger! 
Hab damit keine Probleme, die haben nur die anderen denen es nicht gefällt! 

Grüße


----------



## Eike. (12. April 2008)

Wenn es morgen früh nicht gerade junge Hunde regnet steht alles. Ich muss aber unfreiwilig unter die harten Kerle gehen. Das Schutzblech das ich will hab ich dummerweise net bekommen. Bei Karstadt Sport gibts das nur noch im Set mit hinterem Blech und das will ich net. Also, trocken bleiben 
Von Karlsruhe aus ist der Penny am Ortsanfang. Im LMB hat Pumuckl aber auch eine Googlemap mit Marker gepostet.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (12. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... unter die harten Kerle gehen...



Der Dreck in Deinem Gesicht wird morgen vielleicht hart werden.


----------



## Eike. (12. April 2008)

Ne jetzt doch nicht  The name is Gyver - MacGyver. Ich hab nochmal einen tiefen Blick in die Bikegerümpelkiste geworfen und was zusammengebastelt.


----------



## andi1969 (12. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ne jetzt doch nicht  The name is Gyver - MacGyver. Ich hab nochmal einen tiefen Blick in die Bikegerümpelkiste geworfen und was zusammengebastelt.



...Zwei Räder un en Brett.....


----------



## MTBDave (12. April 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Hi, der Harry hier.
> Steht der Termin jetzt?
> 9.00 BH Pennyparkplatz?
> Ist der Parkplatz am Anfand oder am Ende von BH?
> ...



*schüttel * 9:00 Uhr? Boaahh, will denn von euch keiner ausschlafen? Sonntags den Wecker stellen - urgs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. April 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> *schüttel * 9:00 Uhr? Boaahh, will denn von euch keiner ausschlafen? Sonntags den Wecker stellen - urgs...



Jammer net, wenn Du ein Blaubeerpfannkuchen willst, mußt Du halt früh aufstehen!!! 

@ Patrick
Kommst Du doch nicht mehr mit??? WISO???


----------



## Eike. (12. April 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> @ Patrick
> Kommst Du doch nicht mehr mit??? WISO???





Oskar1974 schrieb:


> Jungs,
> 
> wie wäre es denn, wenn wir die Tour bei besserem Wetter fahren. Das Wetter soll auch für WE sehr unbeständig sein.
> Und aussehen wie ne Sau möchte ich auch nicht ( wollen ja was Essen gehen oder ?! )
> ...



Du hattest übrigens Recht. Die Haltestelle Kullenmühle ist praktisch neben dem Parkplatz.


----------



## rossi-v (12. April 2008)

Heute ist/war das Wetter ja super.

Bin vorhin eine Runde gedreht & fast alles war trocken. Gute Sicht vom Turmberg.

rossi


----------



## kermit* (12. April 2008)

So, komme gerade von einer spontanen Besame Mucho-Befahrung zurück.
Hab einiges an Dreck im Gesicht, aber das gehört so  

Also der Trail war schön fahrbar, nirgends größere Wasserfälle o.ä. 
Was ich noch gemerkt habe: Es könnte sein, dass ihr morgen vielleicht mal ein bisschen Geduld haben müsst, bis ichs dann endlich auch den Berg hoch geschafft habe: Bin sowas von unfit, da ich die Woche mit Erkältung gestraft war und noch Nachwehen hab... 

Naja, wird schon, so lange es was Leckeres zum Futtern gibt


----------



## rossi-v (12. April 2008)

na das klingt gut - bis morgen (ohne Schutzbleche)


----------



## Messerharry (12. April 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> *schüttel * 9:00 Uhr? Boaahh, will denn von euch keiner ausschlafen? Sonntags den Wecker stellen - urgs...



Ja wegen mir muß das auch net so früh sein. 
Aber als neuer hat man noch nichts zu melden und muß sich halt den Brasi´s anpassen.Werd mich halt morgen mit zue Augen nach BH mogeln.

Komm jetzt auch grad von ner kleinen Runde.
War jetzt ne Woche nicht mehr auf´m Rad, aber ´s geht noch. 

Bis morgen
Tschüß
Harry


----------



## Eike. (12. April 2008)

Keine Angst normalerweise sind wir nicht so früh unterwegs (naja manche schon). Aber für morgen ist das auch von der Wettervorhersage her nicht verkehrt früh dran zu sein. Außerdem wirds an der Grünhütte voll werden wenn die Sonne scheint.


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. April 2008)

... ich fahre jetzt definitiv auch mit der Bahn, weil hinterher evtl. noch ein Familienbesuch in Herrenalb ansteht - steige dann 8:14 am Dammerstock zu.


----------



## MTBDave (12. April 2008)

Ne, sorry - kann echt nicht verstehen wieso der Turn nicht einfach zu ner humanen Zeit gemacht wird wo jeder noch locker frühstücken kann und seine Sachen packen kann. Müsste ja früher aufstehen wie wenn ich zur Arbeit gehe  

Bin heute schon mit Wecker aufgestanden - Sonntag is mir da schon ein bischen heilig. Einmal ausschlafen muss sein. Ich werd gemütliche ausschlafen und fahre dann wohl gegen Nachmittag wieder auf den Wattkopf. 

Sind heute die Energie Race Strecke abgefahren - war richtig geil - schön muddy und nass - wie sich´s gehört. Werd ich mir morgen wohl nochmal antun - hat super Spass gemacht 

Viel Spass euch allen


----------



## andi1969 (12. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Keine Angst normalerweise sind wir nicht so früh unterwegs (naja manche schon). Aber für morgen ist das auch von der Wettervorhersage her nicht verkehrt früh dran zu sein. Außerdem wirds an der Grünhütte voll werden wenn die Sonne scheint.



 Frühh  man Jungs ich steh jeden Morgen um 5.30 auf....7 Uhr ist wie lange ausschlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (12. April 2008)

Ich bin ja auch kein Freund der frühen Stunde aber in diesem Fall macht es wirklich Sinn weil sonst 1. die Grünhütte rappelvoll ist und 2. gegen Nachmittag Regen vorhergesagt ist und bis dahin möchte ich auch wieder zu Hause sein.
Also dann bis morgen (viel zu) früh


----------



## andi1969 (12. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich bin ja auch kein Freund der frühen Stunde aber in diesem Fall macht es wirklich Sinn
> Also dann bis morgen (viel zu) früh



OHHch Kleiner  ich drück dich morgen an meine breite Brust armes Hascherl


----------



## MTBDave (12. April 2008)

Na wenns sich lohnt wegen dem Heidelbeerpfannkuchen um 7 aufzustehen dann muss der ja extremst lecker sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Morgen ist übrigens den ganzen Tag kein Regen vorhergesagt: http://www.wetter.com/v2/index.php?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7000&type=WORLD&id=31802

Wie auch immer - have Fun  

Gruß Dave


----------



## Deleted 4120 (12. April 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... ich fahre jetzt definitiv auch mit der Bahn, weil hinterher evtl. noch ein Familienbesuch in Herrenalb ansteht - steige dann 8:14 am Dammerstock zu.



Dann sehen wir uns in der Bahn!! Wir werden uns schon treffen, so viele Biker werden um diese Uhrzeit schon nicht in der Bahn sitzen  !!


----------



## Eike. (13. April 2008)

Jetzt weis ich wieder warum ich net gerne früh aufstehe. Die Krönung war das kalte Zimmer weil die Heizung am Wochenende auf halb acht eingestellt ist, um die Zeit lieg ich ja normalerweise noch im warmen Bett 
Aber genug genörgelt. Draußen scheint die Sonne und ein paar Flecken blauer Himmel sind auch zu sehen. Hoffen wir mal, dass die Vorhersage von wetter.com eintrifft und nicht donnerwetter.de


----------



## andi1969 (13. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Jetzt weis ich wieder warum ich net gerne früh aufstehe. Die Krönung war das kalte Zimmer weil die Heizung am Wochenende auf halb acht eingestellt ist, um die Zeit lieg ich ja normalerweise noch im warmen Bett
> [/url]



...das macht fitt und hält jung... in 20Jahren wirst Du uns noch dankbar sein


----------



## matou (13. April 2008)

hahhh...solange es nur das Zimmer ist ...dank unserer Sparfüchse war das Wasser nicht wirklich warm!

Jetzt noch nen leckeren Kaffee und dann ab dafür     bis gleich.


----------



## Eike. (13. April 2008)

Wieder zu Hause und geduscht  Apropo geduscht, hat es jemand von den Radlern trocken nach Hause geschaft?
Die Bilder hab ich noch nicht gesichtet, wer welche gemacht hat meldet sich bitte per PN bei mir, dann geb ich die Zugangsdaten für den FTP-Server durch.
Hier ist schonmal das Höhenprofil (ohne den ersten BM Teil):




Jetzt sind auch die Bilder durchgeschaut und für mich total ungewohnt sind da ein paar nette dabei. Eine kleine Auswahl ist in meinem Fotoalbum. Alle anderen (in voller Auflösung) gibt es demnächst auf meiner Homepage wenn ich auch die Bilder von den anderen hab.


----------



## matou (13. April 2008)

> hat es jemand von den Radlern trocken nach Hause geschaft?


nö, ich hab in meinen Schuhen ein Aquarium eingerichtet   waren aber nur noch 5km bis nach Hause als es richtig los ging...dafür wars Bike "etwas" sauberer...

  War wieder eine richtig geniale Tour!! 

Auf meiner Uhr waren es am Ende genau 70km und 1245hm - ohne erster BM-Teil und mit Strecke BH-Waldbronn.

Ich hab auch noch ne kleine Auswahl an Fotos in mein Album gestellt - den Rest bekommt Eike dann.

Gruss René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kermit* (13. April 2008)

Tour war wirklich gut  

Essen war lecker, nächstes Mal ess ich auch nen Pfannkuchen. 
Naja, ich hab dafür daheim grad selber Pfannkuchen gemacht 

Merci für Fotos!


----------



## Messerharry (13. April 2008)

Das war ja mal ne feine Runde heute besonders die BM Abfahrten. 
Ich werd ganz bestimmt zum Widerholungstäter.

Pfannekuchen war auch super genial , aber hinterher beim losrollen wie ein Bremsklotz im Magen gelegen.

Danke an die Guides


----------



## Eike. (13. April 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Pfannekuchen war auch super genial , aber hinterher beim losrollen wie ein Bremsklotz im Magen gelegen.



Ohhh ja ich hab eineige km gebraucht bis es wieder einigermaßen vorwärts gint. Und wartet nur ab, ich erwisch den Schelm der den Bauchgurt an meinem Rucksack enger gemacht hat


----------



## Deleted 4120 (13. April 2008)

War ne schöne Tour!!!  Nette Leute, schöne Trails, lecker Essen, Wetter war auch ok, was will biker mehr??!!!

Habe es auch noch geschafft trocken nach KA zu kommen, sorry das ich nicht mehr gewartet hatte, aber die genehmigte Zeit lief ab  !!
Auf dem Tacho hatte ich nachher satte 85Km und 1284 HM!!


----------



## kermit* (13. April 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> War ne schöne Tour!!!  Nette Leute, schöne Trails, lecker Essen, Wetter war auch ok, was will biker mehr??!!!
> !



Weniger Uphill


----------



## rossi-v (13. April 2008)

War klasse heute - Wiederholung unbedingt - nächstes mal bsp.

zur Motivation 
Badener Höhe
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Badener_Höhe



btw: 1.180,4 hm 54,52 km laut magicmaps

see you

rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (13. April 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> War ne schöne Tour!!!  Nette Leute, schöne Trails, lecker Essen, Wetter war auch ok, was will biker mehr??!!!



Eine Strassenbahnhaltestelle "Teufelsmühle"


----------



## wookie (13. April 2008)

Das tut wirklich weh, - zu sehen/lesen wie ihr spaß gehabt habt.
Bin erst so gegen 14:30 Uhr von der "Familienfeier" heim gekommen. Konnte es nicht lassen und musste auch noch raus.

Bin natürlich zum BM gefahren 

So ganz alleine hab ich meine Cam rausgekruschtelt und habe mein erstes youtube-video "gedreht". Die langweiligen uphill-stellen hab ich weggelassen.

Seit ihr auch noch ein bissl nass geworden?






hatte heute so einen dummen kommentar von einem rentnerpaar gehört. die meinten das balancieren sieht aus wie ein gruß aus dem 3ten reich. - naja die waren wohl sehr beeinflusst, wenn sie das noch so intus haben.


----------



## speedygonzales (13. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Bin natürlich zum BM gefahren





Himmel! ich dachte die Geschichten von Einrad MTBler  auf Trails wären erzählungen wie Bigfoot oder Nesi!  

Wie heiss die Band die im Hintergrund läuft? coolen Track!


----------



## matou (13. April 2008)

> Bin natürlich zum BM gefahren


wie krass...bisher hab ichs nur gehört aber nie gesehen... 



> War klasse heute - Wiederholung unbedingt - nächstes mal bsp.
> 
> zur Motivation
> Badener Höhe



Dafür!!! so als kleines Schmankerl...letzes Jahr im Sommer sahs dort so aus...


 

 

 



Nächstes WE wär nur ziehmlich blöd bei mir...

Gruss René


----------



## iTom (13. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> hatte heute so einen dummen kommentar von einem rentnerpaar gehört. die meinten das balancieren sieht aus wie ein gruß aus dem 3ten reich. - naja die waren wohl sehr beeinflusst, wenn sie das noch so intus haben.



Das muß man erst mal fertig kriegen, mim Einrad auf solchen Wegen. 
Gefällt mir das Video 
Der/die Rentner war(en) wohl kein(e) gute(r) Nazi(s) damals. Der "rechte" Arm wurde für solche Achselnässegesten verwendet, nicht der Linke, wie es im Video oft zu sehen war.. 
Ich hätte es eher mim Rodeo verglichen als mit ner Geste ausm 3. Reich...


----------



## Waldgeist (13. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Eine Strassenbahnhaltestelle "Teufelsmühle"



Der Bau einer Waldautobahn ist schon recht weit fortgeschritten, wie ich heute feststellen konnte


----------



## wookie (13. April 2008)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> Wie heiss die Band die im Hintergrund läuft? coolen Track!


also ich habe eigentlich kaum bezug zu dieser mukke, die länge des stückes hat einfach gepasst, da hab ichs genommen. 



Waldgeist schrieb:


> Der Bau einer Waldautobahn ist schon recht weit fortgeschritten, wie ich heute feststellen konnte



 

immer wenn ich hier mit dem auto runter fahren muss, wünsche ich mir den auto-freien sonntag her und ein bike unterm hintern.


----------



## MTBDave (14. April 2008)

Hat jemand zufällig einen GPS Track erstellt? Würd die Strecke bzw. den Trailanteil gerne mal am Samstag nachfahren.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> Das tut wirklich weh, - zu sehen/lesen wie ihr spaß gehabt habt.
> Bin erst so gegen 14:30 Uhr von der "Familienfeier" heim gekommen. Konnte es nicht lassen und musste auch noch raus.
> 
> Bin natürlich zum BM gefahren
> ...


Ich habe gewußt das Du krank bist, Einrad, BM, ohne Helm??      !!! Du bist mein Einradgott!!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (14. April 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig einen GPS Track erstellt? Würd die Strecke bzw. den Trailanteil gerne mal am Samstag nachfahren.



frag mal rossi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wookie (14. April 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig einen GPS Track erstellt? Würd die Strecke bzw. den Trailanteil gerne mal am Samstag nachfahren.



sind mitfahrer erlaubt? - ich hatte ja den anschluss verpasst 
was den BM angeht kenne ich mich aus. allerdings habe ich den weg zur *hütte *nicht so 100% intus.


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2008)

So und ich schließe mich der allgemeinen Lobhudelei an ...war ne super Tour mit euch allen.....*Und die Bilder sind in meinem Fotoalbum* unter Beerenhunting 
Das muss mal wieder gemacht werden


----------



## MTBDave (14. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> sind mitfahrer erlaubt? - ich hatte ja den anschluss verpasst
> was den BM angeht kenne ich mich aus. allerdings habe ich den weg zur *hütte *nicht so 100% intus.



erlaubt? eher willkommen 

würd mich freuen wenn jemand am samstag dabei wäre, dachte bez. BM sind hier erstmal alle satt  ...freut mich natürlich wenn jemand dabei ist.

"problem" bei mir: ich habe bis 11:15 am samstag gittarenunterricht und könnte erst danach los (hab nen kombi - könnte demnach um 11:30 los dahren - mitfahrgelegenheit kein problem). abends bin ich dann auf nem 40igsten eingeladen - denke aber bis ca. 19:00 uhr schafft man die tour^^

wenn du dich auskennst und dabei bist wärs klasse  ...hütte is mir dabei echt nicht so wichtig - pausiere auch gerne mit banane & co. an ner schönen stelle auf´m weg 

gruß dave


----------



## Schwarzspecht (14. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> So und ich schließe mich der allgemeinen Lobhudelei an ...war ne super Tour mit euch allen.....*Und die Bilder sind in meinem Fotoalbum* unter Beerenhunting
> Das muss mal wieder gemacht werden



Jou, hat echt Spaß gemacht. Mir hat nur ein wenig der Magen gegrummelt (waren's die Maultaschen, der HD-Kuchen, der Kaffe, das Radler oder alles zusammen?), aber in Herrenalb war alles wieder okay, bin dann gemütlich heimgerollt ...

In 14 Tagen Randonné im Elsaß!!!!


----------



## Eike. (14. April 2008)

Wenn es dir in erster Linie um den Trail geht würde ich die Grünhütte weglassen. Du sparst einen Haufen Zeit und so ein Pfannkuchen im Bauch ist auch nicht unbedingt hilfreich  (aber leeeeeecker).
Wenn das Wetter gut ist könnte ich mich durchaus auch dafür begeistern. Dann aber ohne den Plattenweg, der ist zur Zeit einfach zu nass. Da steckt man stellenweise 15cm tief im Matsch.


----------



## Cook (14. April 2008)

@wookie:
Klasse Video, super-Schnitt, interessante Perspektiven, absolut kurzweilig!
Einrad im Gelände kannte ich bisher nur aus England, wo die "uni-nutters" auch Rennen veranstalten! Hier wirst du nicht viel Konkurrenz haben.


----------



## Don Stefano (14. April 2008)

pumuckl schrieb:


> Ich habe gewußt das Du krank bist, Einrad, BM, ohne Helm??      !!! Du bist mein Einradgott!!!!


Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich will nicht die Leistung von Wookie schmälern; es passt nur gerade zum Thema.


----------



## wookie (14. April 2008)

das ist der ober-guru: (Kris Holm)






wäre doch schön wenn sich ein paar MTBler fürs Municyceln begeistern lassen würden. - alleine ist es nicht so schön wie in der gruppe und es ist ein heftiger trainingseffekt!


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2008)

kermit* schrieb:


> Weniger Uphill



Och , Ihr habt euch doch Uphill gut geschlagen mit eureren Bergabpanzern ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (14. April 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> @wookie:
> Klasse Video, super-Schnitt, interessante Perspektiven, absolut kurzweilig!
> Einrad im Gelände kannte ich bisher nur aus England, wo die "uni-nutters" auch Rennen veranstalten! Hier wirst du nicht viel Konkurrenz haben.




+1 Wookie, fantastisch


----------



## frenchy (14. April 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ...
> 
> ......In 14 Tagen Randonné im Elsaß!!!!




Wo denn???????


----------



## Cook (14. April 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> +1 Wookie, fantastisch



Hi frenchy!
Schön, mal wieder was von dir zu "hören"...


----------



## Eike. (14. April 2008)

Ich hab jetzt die Bilder von rossi-v und matou. Die Galerie wird gerade hochgeladen und ist in ein paar Minuten auf Lovetobike.de zu finden. In voller Auflösung lade ich die Bilder aber doch nicht hoch, das sind einige hundert MB. Wer ein Bild in voller Auflösung haben will sagt mir einfach die Nummer. Spätestens am Jahresende mach ich auch mal alle Bilder auf eine DVD.


----------



## MTBDave (14. April 2008)

wow, der trailanteil scheint wohl sehr hoch zu sein


----------



## Waldgeist (14. April 2008)

wookie schrieb:


> also ich habe eigentlich kaum bezug zu dieser mukke, die länge des stückes hat einfach gepasst, da hab ichs genommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@wookie
dieses Stück bin ich mal runter und rauf gefahren als die Fahrbahn wegen Bauarbeiten gesperrt war! War schon ein uriges Gefühl und nix im Radio gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (14. April 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Hi frenchy!
> Schön, mal wieder was von dir zu "hören"...



Ja ich lebe noch  - Ich vorbereite eine 8-tägige-Tour im Juni - Französische  Süd-Alpen- Bis dahin nutze ich jede Gelegenheit zu trainieren, sonst werde ich nicht durchhalten 

Wann fährst du wieder??? Es wird Zeit daß wir wieder zusammen fahren!!


----------



## iTom (14. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> ... Bilder auf eine DVD.



Sind ja einige schöne Bilder dabei. Das nächste Mal wird es bei hoffentlich auch wieder klappen. Sieht schon ein bisschen fahrbarer aus, als im Schnee.


----------



## amerryl (14. April 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> Wo denn???????



Hallo frenchy,
hier

kennst du, oder evtl. einer der "sanglier" diese Rando?
Taugt die was? 


Gruß


----------



## MTBDave (14. April 2008)

@Randoné: Außer 40 - 60 - 90 km versteh ich da nichts. Hat jemand ein paar mehr Daten zum Event?


----------



## iTom (14. April 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> @Randoné: Außer 40 - 60 - 90 km versteh ich da nichts. Hat jemand ein paar mehr Daten zum Event?



Nach VTT mußt Du Ausschau halten, wenn ich nicht irre, dann sind es  30 - 45 - 60 km. 
Abfahrt zwischen 8-11Uhr, Ankunft spätestens 16Uhr.
Wenn Du ein Lizenzfahrer bist, zahlst Du nur 3Eur, ansonsten 5 Eur als Erwachsener.

Ich kenne jetzt diesen Rundkurs leider nicht und kann hierzu leider nichts beitragen.


----------



## Jürgen_KA (14. April 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> erlaubt? eher willkommen
> 
> würd mich freuen wenn jemand am samstag dabei wäre, dachte bez. BM sind hier erstmal alle satt  ...freut mich natürlich wenn jemand dabei ist.



OK, da meine Kondition im Augenblick unterirdisch ist, hab ich mich ja schon am Sonntag gedrückt und bin dafür am Michaelsberg rumgeeiert. 

Wenn ich halbwegs fit bin fahre ich vielleicht mit. Im Zweifelsfall muss mich halt einer abschleppen.


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> OK, da meine Kondition im Augenblick unterirdisch ist, hab ich mich ja schon am Sonntag gedrückt und bin dafür am Michaelsberg rumgeeiert.
> 
> Wenn ich halbwegs fit bin fahre ich vielleicht mit. Im Zweifelsfall muss mich halt einer abschleppen.



Jaja die Leiden des Nichtrauchers von Kondition kann man zur Zeit echt nicht reden bei Dir.....


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. April 2008)

@Andi

Hast Du nicht auch Bilder gemacht?


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @Andi
> 
> Hast Du nicht auch Bilder gemacht?



Gug mal Foddos Dirk


----------



## kermit* (14. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> @Andi
> 
> Hast Du nicht auch Bilder gemacht?



Sind doch alle da:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/5219

edit: Da war wohl einer schneller...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. April 2008)

War ich wohl blind.

Warst Du es nicht, der die Bilder am Drop gemacht hat? Wo sind die abgeblieben?


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> War ich wohl blind.
> 
> Warst Du es nicht, der die Bilder am Drop gemacht hat? Wo sind die abgeblieben?



Nö das sind alle Dirk am Drob stand ich nur zum schauen....


----------



## Jürgen_KA (14. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> Jaja die Leiden des Nichtrauchers von Kondition kann man zur Zeit echt nicht reden bei Dir.....



Und die Kondition wird im Augenblick sogar noch schlechter . Entweder ich such mir nen spanischen Arzt oder ich fang' wieder an zu rauchen. So kann's auf jeden Fall nicht weiter gehen.


----------



## andi1969 (14. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Und die Kondition wird im Augenblick sogar noch schlechter . Entweder ich such mir nen spanischen Arzt oder ich fang' wieder an zu rauchen. So kann's auf jeden Fall nicht weiter gehen.



Jürgen das ist ganz normal...Dein Körper muss erst mal auf Normalzustand kommen.Denk mal was Du dem angetahn hast.... das repariert sich nicht so einfach.Braucht so seine Zeit,wenn es auch schwehr fällt!!!!


----------



## Eike. (15. April 2008)

Eine Teerstraße baut man auch nicht in ein paar Wochen in einen schönen Singletrail um 
Ich bring die Bilder übrigens am Donnerstag auf einem USB-Stick mit. Wer die haben will besorgt sich am besten ein ähnliches Medium dann können wir die mit einem der sicherlich anwesenden Notebooks kopieren.


----------



## frenchy (15. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Nach VTT mußt Du Ausschau halten, wenn ich nicht irre, dann sind es  30 - 45 - 60 km.
> Abfahrt zwischen 8-11Uhr, Ankunft spätestens 16Uhr.
> Wenn Du ein Lizenzfahrer bist, zahlst Du nur 3Eur, ansonsten 5 Eur als Erwachsener.
> 
> Ich kenne jetzt diesen Rundkurs leider nicht und kann hierzu leider nichts beitragen.



Alles gesagt !! Ich bin am So um Lembach rumgefahren!! Wenn einige "trails" dabei sind, könnte interessant werden!! Ich frage mal die französische "Fraktion" ob es sich lohnt dabei zu sein!!


----------



## MTBDave (15. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> OK, da meine Kondition im Augenblick unterirdisch ist, hab ich mich ja schon am Sonntag gedrückt und bin dafür am Michaelsberg rumgeeiert.
> 
> Wenn ich halbwegs fit bin fahre ich vielleicht mit. Im Zweifelsfall muss mich halt einer abschleppen.



Shit, sehe gerade das ich da Samstags am Party machen bin - da ist an ne Tour Sonntags nicht zu denken. Schade *schnief*


----------



## andi1969 (15. April 2008)

*Soo und nun legen wir den Thread mal wieder schlafen( bis nächstes Jahr ) und machen im Brasilianer Stammtisch und Touren weiter oder.. ......*


----------



## MTBDave (15. April 2008)

Irgendwie schläft er schlecht^^

@Wookie & Eicke: Seid ihr dabei am Samstag? 2 Bikes bekomm ich in den Kofferraum wenn einer mitfahren möchte. Abfahrt aus Karlsruhe 12:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (15. April 2008)

Ich denk du bist am Partieren? Wenn das Wetter gut wird komm ich mit. Hab grad neue Pins für meine Flatpedale geholt damit ich da wieder ordentlichen Halt drauf hab


----------



## MTBDave (15. April 2008)

An dem Sonntag nächste Woche bin ich nicht ansprechbar - die Besame Tour war für diesen Samstag geplant 

Cool, dann sind wir schonmal 2. Die Wetter Tendenz ist bisher gut - denke das haut hin 

Wookie? Dabei?


----------



## iTom (15. April 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> Alles gesagt !! Ich bin am So um Lembach rumgefahren!! Wenn einige "trails" dabei sind, könnte interessant werden!! Ich frage mal die französische "Fraktion" ob es sich lohnt dabei zu sein!!



Kannst Du bitte bescheid geben, wenn diese vtt-randoneé so ähnlich ist wie col du pigeonnier oder besser? Danke.
Es wird Zeit für mich für ne randoneé 

Gruß


----------



## iTom (15. April 2008)

Jürgen_KA schrieb:


> Und die Kondition wird im Augenblick sogar noch schlechter . Entweder ich such mir nen spanischen Arzt oder ich fang' wieder an zu rauchen. So kann's auf jeden Fall nicht weiter gehen.



Vielleicht ist das ne Starthilfe für Dich


----------



## wookie (15. April 2008)

MTBDave schrieb:


> Irgendwie schläft er schlecht^^
> 
> @Wookie & Eicke: Seid ihr dabei am Samstag? 2 Bikes bekomm ich in den Kofferraum wenn einer mitfahren möchte. Abfahrt aus Karlsruhe 12:00 Uhr



ich wohne in pfaffenrot. das ist ca 8 km vom penny in BH weg. also werde ich direkt nach BH radeln. Wo treffen wir uns? wenn Ihr mit dem Auto kommt, wäre ja das Skiheim ein guter Startplatz. Man spart sich einige Uphill-Km  evtl komme ich auch mit dem auto - aber das kann ich noch nicht sagen. spielt ja auch keine rolle!

drehen wir ein "besamo mucho filmchen"?


----------



## Eike. (15. April 2008)

Wir könnten eigentlich auch gleich vom Risswasen Parkplatz starten. Der Plattenweg macht zur Zeit eh keinen Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBDave (15. April 2008)

Mir isses egal - hauptsache viel Trail 

Macht ihr den Treffpunkt aus - ich kenn mich eh nicht aus und nehm sicher den Eicke aus Ka mit - oder Eicke?

Besamo Mucho Filmchen hat irgendwie was perverses! 

...da bin ich dabei


----------



## kermit* (15. April 2008)

Für den Besame Mucho kann ich mich eigentlich immer begeistern, aber bitte nicht so ne lange Runde wie am Sonntag... das ist mein hintern nicht gewohnt (von den Beinen ganz zu schweigen  )
Wenn ihr also nur eine Runde BM fahrt und nicht irgendwas Dummes dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei!  

Filmchen? Warum nicht!?


----------



## Eike. (15. April 2008)

Mir wär es auch am liebsten direkt am Risswasenparkplatz zu starten und über die Mautstraße hochzufahren. Das gibt den maximalen Trailanteil bei minimalen Höhenmetern

@Dave: ohne c  aber sonst ja.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (16. April 2008)

Hier noch meine Tourbilder inkl, drop...


----------



## frenchy (16. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Kannst Du bitte bescheid geben, wenn diese vtt-randoneé so ähnlich ist wie col du pigeonnier oder besser? Danke.
> Es wird Zeit für mich für ne randoneé
> 
> Gruß


...Ja ähnlich!!
Habe die Ureinwohner und Organisation mal gefragt - Die  Trails-Anteil wird nicht riesig, aber die Gegend ist einfach sehr schön - Der "Club Vosgien" möchte die Singles nicht OFFIZIELL  freigeben!!!

Ich bin wahrscheinlich dabei


----------



## Messerharry (18. April 2008)

Hi, geht morgen etwas zwecks BM, wann und wo? 
Falls Risswasen Parkplatz, wie fahre ich von BH am besten dort hin? 

Wohnt jemand auf meiner Anfahrtsstrecke: Remchingen ->Ittersbach ->Marxzell ->BH

Da ich mit VW Bus komme kann ich Leute mitnehmen.
Ist zwar nur 2 Sitzer aber großer Laderaum.


----------



## iTom (18. April 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> ...Ja ähnlich!!
> Habe die Ureinwohner und Organisation mal gefragt - Die  Trails-Anteil wird nicht riesig, aber die Gegend ist einfach sehr schön - Der "Club Vosgien" möchte die Singles nicht OFFIZIELL  freigeben!!!
> 
> Ich bin wahrscheinlich dabei



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bewölkt und kühl wäre egal, nur trocken muß es sein, dann werde ich fahrn. Welche Strecke fährst Du, wenn Du fährst?


----------



## wookie (18. April 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Hi, geht morgen etwas zwecks BM, wann und wo?
> Falls Risswasen Parkplatz, wie fahre ich von BH am besten dort hin?
> 
> Wohnt jemand auf meiner Anfahrtsstrecke: Remchingen ->Ittersbach ->Marxzell ->BH
> ...



ja, ich könnte in Marxzell zusteigen.
aber frag mich net wie ich zum risswasen parkplatz komme. ist das der bei der maut-station oder der mittem im wald wo es gleich danach einen steilen anstich hochgeht?


----------



## frenchy (18. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bewölkt und kühl wäre egal, nur trocken muß es sein, dann werde ich fahrn. Welche Strecke fährst Du, wenn Du fährst?



Ich fahre !! ...60 kms. Sonst lohnt sich die Fahrt dahin nicht 
Ammeryl ...??


----------



## Eike. (18. April 2008)

Ist ganz einfach zu finden: Auf der Hauptsraße aus BH raus Richtung Loffenau. Wenn die Straße wieder bergab geht (nach dem Käppele) auf die Abzweigung links zur Teufelsmühle achten, die führt dann genau zum Parkplatz an dem die Mautstraße auf die Mühle startet.
Ich bin allerdings raus. Hab mich im oberen Teil in einer Serpentine über einen Stein auf der Innenseite katapultiert und jetzt eine fette Schwellung über dem rechten Knie. Schlimmeres haben die Protektoren und viel Glück (mit dem Kopf knapp an einem Baumstamm vorbei) verhindert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerharry (18. April 2008)

@ Wookie: Habe bei Google-earth mal Bad Herrenalb Risswasen eingegeben.
Das Bild ist sehr unscharf, sieht aber so aus als wenn dort ein paar PKW stehen.
Von BH sind das aber große Umwege um dort hin zu kommen.

Hat morgen eigentlich noch wer Bock BM mitzufahren?
Und jemand nen Plan zum Treffpunkt?


----------



## wookie (18. April 2008)

machen wir hier weiter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=277234&goto=newpost


----------



## MTBDave (18. April 2008)

Messerharry schrieb:


> Hat morgen eigentlich noch wer Bock BM mitzufahren?
> Und jemand nen Plan zum Treffpunkt?



Machen wir im Brasilianer Topic weiter...

Aber der Vollständigkeit halber - hier der Weg als kml File falls es dir was bringen sollte....

http://www.10000km.net/temp/besameway.rar


----------



## iTom (19. April 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Hab mich im oberen Teil in einer Serpentine über einen Stein auf der Innenseite katapultiert und jetzt eine fette Schwellung über dem rechten Knie. Schlimmeres haben die Protektoren und viel Glück (mit dem Kopf knapp an einem Baumstamm vorbei) verhindert.



...Hauptsache das Rad hat nichts abbekommen...Denke ich mir immer wenn ich in ähnlicher Situation bin. Rollen kann man meistens auch noch "verletzt" aber zum Schieben habe ich irgendwie nie Bock.  

Wichtig ist, dass keine ernsthaften Schäden zurückbleiben. Der Rest verheilt ja wieder.


----------



## Eike. (19. April 2008)

iTom schrieb:


> ...Hauptsache das Rad hat nichts abbekommen...Denke ich mir immer wenn ich in ähnlicher Situation bin.



Das kam kurz nach "Puh, das war knapp"  Der Sanststeinblock über den ich drüber bin hat mehr abbekommen, da hats ne Ecke rausgehauen. Da sieht man mal wie stabil mein Radl ist


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. April 2008)

Wie gesagt, Diak in Rüppur und dann AZR am Entenfang kann ich unengeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## Eike. (19. April 2008)

Offenbar ist bei mir ein bischen was vom Judo hängen geblieben, mit den Schultern hatte ich bis jetzt noch keine Probleme


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. April 2008)

Heißt Judo nicht auch übersetzt soviel wie "Der-Knie-Weg"? Oder ähnlich?


----------



## amerryl (20. April 2008)

frenchy schrieb:


> Ich fahre !! ...60 kms. Sonst lohnt sich die Fahrt dahin nicht
> Ammeryl ...??


Habe ich mir auch mal vorgemerkt.
Sollen wir uns irgendwo treffen zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft?
Vorausgesetzt es schüttet nicht ohne Ende und Temperaturen
im  2 stelligen Bereich. Ich habe jetzt echt keinen Bock mehr
auf Winterklamotten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frenchy (20. April 2008)

amerryl schrieb:


> Habe ich mir auch mal vorgemerkt.
> Sollen wir uns irgendwo treffen zwecks Fahrgemeinschaft?
> Vorausgesetzt es schüttet nicht ohne Ende und Temperaturen
> im  2 stelligen Bereich. Ich habe jetzt echt keinen Bock mehr
> auf Winterklamotten



Ich auch nicht...was die Winterklamotten angeht Ich fahre nach Lembach über Lauterbourg. Komm einfach nach Ettlingen über Bad Herrenalb. Dann fahre ich dich weiter...Uhrzeit können wir noch später vereinbaren.
Bin heute richtung BM gefahren! War wirklich sehr schön, aber zu viele "per pedes"... Ein Teil der BM ist runter gerutscht. Kann man aber noch drüber gehen.. aber fahren nicht!! Wahrscheinlich wegen  der Wassermenge


----------



## rossi-v (20. April 2008)

wenn die brasilianer nächste woche an dem Tag nichts vorhaben. Würde ich mich gern euch anschließen.

kannst du mal ein paar infos über die vtt posten.
gern auch per pm

rossi


----------



## andi1969 (20. April 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *Soo und nun legen wir den Thread mal wieder schlafen( bis nächstes Jahr ) und machen im Brasilianer Stammtisch und Touren weiter oder.. ......*



Ich hängs nicht gerne raus Jungs, aber *bittee *in *Tourentrhead* weiterschreiben ansonst wird´s etwas verwirrend..... OK!!!!


----------



## frenchy (21. April 2008)

rossi-v schrieb:


> wenn die brasilianer nächste woche an dem Tag nichts vorhaben. Würde ich mich gern euch anschließen.
> 
> kannst du mal ein paar infos über die vtt posten.
> gern auch per pm
> ...



Antwort in Tourenthread!!!!


----------



## Deleted 4120 (21. April 2008)

Bis zum nächsten Mal bis der Pumuckl meint  ....

Thread


----------

